# The Reigns vs. Bryan Feud



## TheBOAT (Oct 28, 2014)

It's crazy when you think how important Bryan was in Roman's career:

Roman's first match in WWE + First PPV match: Dean Ambrose & *Roman Reigns* & Seth Rollins def. (pin) *Daniel Bryan *& Kane & Ryback TLC (3 on 3) [Roman pinned Bryan to win the match]





Roman first time main eventing a WWE TV show: Dean Ambrose & *Roman Reigns *& Seth Rollins def. (pin) *Daniel Bryan* & John Cena & Kane - Apr 29th 2013 




Roman's first WWE TV singles match: *Roman Reigns* def. (DQ) *Daniel Bryan* - May 27th 2013 




Roman's first title win: WWE Extreme Rules '13
May 18th 2013 *Roman Reigns* & Seth Rollins def. (pin) *Daniel Bryan *(c) & Kane (c) tornado tag WWE Tag Team Championship
(title change) [He also won the match by pinning Bryan.] 




First time Reigns got pinned: *Daniel Bryan* & Darren Young & Dolph Ziggler & Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso & Justin Gabriel & Kofi Kingston & R-Truth & Rob Van Dam & Titus O'Neil & Zack Ryder def. (pin) Dean Ambrose & *Roman Reigns *& Seth Rollins handicap tag elimination - Sep 23rd 2013





Roman's first PPV singles match main event: WWE Fast Lane '15 *Roman Reigns *vs *Daniel Bryan*.






Wonder if their current feud will end at Fast Lane or that they'll continue it to WrestleMania 31's main event (Triple Threat).

Imagine if Reigns turned heel by beating Bryan at WrestleMania 31's main event and they have a Heel Reigns vs Face Bryan for the upcoming PPVs post-Mania.

This feud has so much potential to be one of the all-time greats.


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan getting booed when he said he was a better wrestler than Roman Reigns*

Yea... definitely weird. First time I've seen a mixed reaction for DB.


----------



## 9hunter (Jan 9, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan getting booed when he said he was a better wrestler than Roman Reigns*

biggest heel in wwe is the wwe universe


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan getting booed when he said he was a better wrestler than Roman Reigns*

The majority of the crowd chanted YES!


----------



## hhhshovel (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan getting booed when he said he was a better wrestler than Roman Reigns*

will i guess the crowd thought that reigns was a better wrestler. seems like its arguable.


----------



## Darkod (Feb 8, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan getting booed when he said he was a better wrestler than Roman Reigns*

Yes, both guys are receiving mixed reactions. 


Bryan also got boo'ed when he said he deserves to face Brock in the main event.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan getting booed when he said he was a better wrestler than Roman Reigns*

He still got more cheers than boos. But I admit, there were some people NO'ing and booing him. 

But Reigns definitely got more boos.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan getting booed when he said he was a better wrestler than Roman Reigns*

Bryan got a much louder response. It's not debatable.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan getting booed when he said he was a better wrestler than Roman Reigns*

Why would you take Bryan out of the match? Otherwise you're just left with Reigns getting the Cena treatment. 

Reigns competing with Bryan for crowd supporter is actually a good thing for the WWE. It will show that he's not as hated as people think and some prefer him over Bryan.

Also Columbus is a heavy college town so today really favors Bryan.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan getting booed when he said he was a better wrestler than Roman Reigns*



animus said:


> Yea... definitely weird. First time I've seen a mixed reaction for DB.


He's getting that Rey Mysterio Road to WrestleMania 22 reaction. The babyface underdog/little man who gets a second chance after losing the Rumble or WM title shot and the crowd grows sick of him. Soon as Rey hit the 619 at WM22 the crowd booed. It's going to be interesting to see how they react if it looks like Bryan will win. Atleast I can tolerate the Daniel Bryan storyline. The Rey storyline made me sick to my stomach. He took the strap from the Wrestling Machine. Come to think of it, Brock's the Kurt Angle of this match. Roman is no Orton though.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan getting booed when he said he was a better wrestler than Roman Reigns*



animus said:


> Yea... definitely weird. First time I've seen a mixed reaction for DB.


He got booed last week too after saying he was going to beat Reigns. Reigns is a lot more over than people here want to admit.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan getting booed when he said he was a better wrestler than Roman Reigns*

It's funny because this crowd was so pro-Bryan and anti-Reigns, yet a thread is made about Bryan getting some boos.


----------



## Awesome 1 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan getting booed when he said he was a better wrestler than Roman Reigns*

It was like watching a veteran vs a rookie. Fans were definitely on Bryan's side more than reigns


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan getting booed when he said he was a better wrestler than Roman Reigns*

i really thought bryan wouldve gotten cheered %100 over reigns but its really 50/50 thats crazy


----------



## CenaNuff123 (Jan 26, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan getting booed when he said he was a better wrestler than Roman Reigns*

The only people booing Bryan are butthurt Reings marks worried he is gonna steal his ME spot at WM.

Once Reigns squashes him at Fast Lane, the boos for Bryan will stop. And the boos for Reigns will only get worse.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan getting booed when he said he was a better wrestler than Roman Reigns*

It was just the douchebag with the "*Roman Empire*" sign and some of his buddies.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan getting booed when he said he was a better wrestler than Roman Reigns*

He's going up against another babyface, of course he's going to get a mixed reaction.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan getting booed when he said he was a better wrestler than Roman Reigns*

*What's stupid is all these threads on crowd reactions. News Flash: They both have vocal fanbases. No shit there will be mixed reactions. I thought that would be common sense, then I remembered this is the same place that said Reigns will be universally booed.*


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan getting booed when he said he was a better wrestler than Roman Reigns*



xhbkx said:


> Stupidest crowd ever? If this is the reaction Daniel Bryan is going to get in the next few weeks (he also got booed last week), say goodbye to the possibility of a triple threat match at WM.


You did hear the pop when DB knee'd Reigns right

and after those few boos he got a pop when he said that.

I love these butt hurt Reigns fans that hear DB get a boo for 3 secs and the rest of the time is getting huge cheers and Reigns is getting mostly shit on, and they pick ou the few seconds and few fans that booed DB LOL


----------



## TheGmGoken (Dec 15, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan getting booed when he said he was a better wrestler than Roman Reigns*



Pyro and bullshit said:


> *What's stupid is all these threads on crowd reactions. News Flash: They both have vocal fanbases. No shit there will be mixed reactions. I thought that would be common sense, then I remembered this is the same place that said Reigns will be universally booed.*


What! People can like Reigns! I don't like Reigns! So why do others! Explain please!

Honestly Roman Reigns is casuals fans Daniel Bryan(Over no matter what). 

Im loving the mixed reaction. Shows how over both guys are.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan getting booed when he said he was a better wrestler than Roman Reigns*

Shit was weird, he got a pop and they did the yes chant when he came out. Then it's like they just mentally checked out when he started talking


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan getting booed when he said he was a better wrestler than Roman Reigns*

People are getting blinded to reality. No reason to exaggerate when something is readily apparent. that wasnt remotely a 50/50 crowd.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan getting booed when he said he was a better wrestler than Roman Reigns*

How about those boos when Reigns shoved Bryan?


----------



## manic37 (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan getting booed when he said he was a better wrestler than Roman Reigns*

Sorry Reign fans, Bryan more over than Reigns, will be even more apparent at Fast Lane, i'm not even the biggest Bryan fan but with the alternatives he's our best hope until Rollins face turn.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan getting booed when he said he was a better wrestler than Roman Reigns*



TheGmGoken said:


> What! People can like Reigns! I don't like Reigns! So why do others! Explain please!
> 
> Honestly Roman Reigns is casuals fans Daniel Bryan(Over no matter what).
> 
> Im loving the mixed reaction. Shows how over both guys are.


*No no no, it's not possible to enjoy both guys, you're supposed to hate one.*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan getting booed when he said he was a better wrestler than Roman Reigns*

I wish I could watch this live with some of you guys so you could point out what I'm missing. I didnt hear the same show some of you did.


----------



## CenaNuff123 (Jan 26, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan getting booed when he said he was a better wrestler than Roman Reigns*

:ti 50/50 reaction for Bryan. It was just some fat guy and his mates in the front row.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan getting booed when he said he was a better wrestler than Roman Reigns*

Was Bryan booed? Yes

Was it by a total of 7 people in the past four shows? Yes


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan getting booed when he said he was a better wrestler than Roman Reigns*



Rodzilla nWo4lyfe said:


> He's getting that Rey Mysterio Road to WrestleMania 21 reaction. The babyface underdog/little man who gets a second chance after losing the Rumble and the crowd grows sick of him. Soon as Rey hit the 619 at WM21 the crowd booed. It's going to be interesting to see how they react if it looks like Bryan will win. Atleast I can tolerate the Daniel Bryan storyline. The Rey storyline made me sick to my stomach. He took the strap from the Wrestling Machine. Come to think of it, Brock's the Kurt Angle of this match. Roman is no Orton though.


If even would happen that Bryan beats Lesnar in WM the crowd was gonna eat him alive unlike anything we have even seen. Anyone with a sense knows it.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan getting booed when he said he was a better wrestler than Roman Reigns*

Oh the irony of the Bryan marks calling anyone butt hurt


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan getting booed when he said he was a better wrestler than Roman Reigns*



Rodzilla nWo4lyfe said:


> He's getting that Rey Mysterio Road to WrestleMania 21 reaction. The babyface underdog/little man who gets a second chance after losing the Rumble and the crowd grows sick of him. Soon as Rey hit the 619 at WM21 the crowd booed. It's going to be interesting to see how they react if it looks like Bryan will win. Atleast I can tolerate the Daniel Bryan storyline. The Rey storyline made me sick to my stomach. He took the strap from the Wrestling Machine. Come to think of it, Brock's the Kurt Angle of this match. Roman is no Orton though.


God damn I thought I was the only one who hated that Rey storyline.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan getting booed when he said he was a better wrestler than Roman Reigns*

And no way in hell was that entire crowd doing "YES" chants...I'd say it was 60%. Reigns got more vocal boos, especially when he shoved Bryan...but Bryan got a ton of boos when he said he was a better wrestler than Reigns. Stop denying these. Both guys got a mixed reaction. It's ok to admit this. It means both guys have fans. Or maybe the "universe" is sick of both of them?


----------



## LoveHateWWE (Jan 2, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan getting booed when he said he was a better wrestler than Roman Reigns*

Just like there are mark wars here, there are mark wars in the crowd. Both guys are bound to get mild boos throughout this "feud" they're both faces.


----------



## AnthonyMichaelHall (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan getting booed when he said he was a better wrestler than Roman Reigns*

Bryans entire gimmick is running around screaming a dopey one word catchphrase 5000000000 times a night and then whining about being A WRESTLER NOT A SPORTS ENTERTAINER DAMMIT; eventually people are gonna get sick and tired of him.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan getting booed when he said he was a better wrestler than Roman Reigns*

Yeah that definitely wasn't a 50/50 reaction LOL.

I'd say 75/25. Or maybe even 80/20.


----------



## AnthonyMichaelHall (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan getting booed when he said he was a better wrestler than Roman Reigns*



DJHJR86 said:


> And no way in hell was that entire crowd doing "YES" chants...I'd say it was 60%. Reigns got more vocal boos, especially when he shoved Bryan...but Bryan got a ton of boos when he said he was a better wrestler than Reigns. Stop denying these. Both guys got a mixed reaction. It's ok to admit this. It means both guys have fans. *Or maybe the "universe" is sick of both of them?*


I know I sure as hell am :bo


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan getting booed when he said he was a better wrestler than Roman Reigns*

Are we going to get a thread every week about these two's reactions.....


----------



## TheGmGoken (Dec 15, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan getting booed when he said he was a better wrestler than Roman Reigns*



Pyro and bullshit said:


> *No no no, it's not possible to enjoy both guys, you're supposed to hate one.*


Ah I see. Thanks for teaching me! I'll make hate threads very soon. Sucks I can't like both .


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Daniel Bryan getting booed when he said he was a better wrestler than Roman Reigns*

Roman was predominately booed, and Bryan got a couple small boos when he said he was a better wrestler before it was drained out by cheers, nothing to worry about. Just wait until we get to smark crowds lol.


----------



## AnthonyMichaelHall (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan getting booed when he said he was a better wrestler than Roman Reigns*

I wish Phillip Jack Brooks would come back to save us from these stumpy troll geeks and muscle-fat duck-lip geeks :/


----------



## PrinceofPush (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan getting booed when he said he was a better wrestler than Roman Reigns*

Who cares? People are cheering for their guy, and booing the guy that's facing them.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Daniel Bryan getting booed when he said he was a better wrestler than Roman Reigns*

Mixed reaction for both it seems tonight.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Daniel Bryan getting booed when he said he was a better wrestler than Roman Reigns*



CenaNuff123 said:


> The only people booing Bryan are butthurt Reings marks worried he is gonna steal his ME spot at WM.
> 
> Once Reigns squashes him at Fast Lane, the boos for Bryan will stop. And the boos for Reigns will only get worse.


sure


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: Daniel Bryan getting booed when he said he was a better wrestler than Roman Reigns*



Catsaregreat said:


> He got booed last week too after saying he was going to beat Reigns. Reigns is a lot more over than people here want to admit.


Like 4 people boo'ed him last week lol


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan getting booed when he said he was a better wrestler than Roman Reigns*

Great. WWE's moronic booking and creative is apparently damaging BOTH guys.

Fucking idiots. I hate you Vince McMahon.


----------



## The Arseache Kid (Mar 6, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan getting booed when he said he was a better wrestler than Roman Reigns*

In no way did Bryan get a mixed reaction. It was very much positive even if it wasn't unanimous.


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: Daniel Bryan getting booed when he said he was a better wrestler than Roman Reigns*



Rodzilla nWo4lyfe said:


> He's getting that Rey Mysterio Road to WrestleMania 22 reaction. The babyface underdog/little man who gets a second chance after losing the Rumble and the crowd grows sick of him. Soon as Rey hit the 619 at WM22 the crowd booed. It's going to be interesting to see how they react if it looks like Bryan will win. Atleast I can tolerate the Daniel Bryan storyline. The Rey storyline made me sick to my stomach. He took the strap from the Wrestling Machine. Come to think of it, Brock's the Kurt Angle of this match. Roman is no Orton though.


Uh, Rey won the Rumble that year...


----------



## FadAsMuck (Feb 10, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan getting booed when he said he was a better wrestler than Roman Reigns*

Daniel Bryan fans mad their boy got a booed. This is why we can't have nice things


----------



## Kyle_C_Haight (Jan 30, 2006)

*Re: Daniel Bryan getting booed when he said he was a better wrestler than Roman Reigns*

Bottom line is that Bryan had the bigger reaction, both when he was in the ring with Reigns, during the opening match itself and Reigns was booed heavily when he shoved Bryan to the mat afterwards.

The crowd on RAW tonight, however, seems quiet overall, anyway.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Daniel Bryan getting booed when he said he was a better wrestler than Roman Reigns*

It wasn't too loud... just a few delusional marks that want to prove they are stupid by trying to say Reigns is a better wrestler. Sorry, there is no opinion on that one... love or hate Bryan he is simply a better wrestler than Reigns.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan getting booed when he said he was a better wrestler than Roman Reigns*

It's not Bryan getting the bigger reaction that is the point. The point is that this is a guy who was getting cheered by EVERYONE for the last two years. We're talking Austin/Rock/Hogan pops. It's crazy to think that WWE may have actually done some damage to that rather than embrace it.

Again, those fucking idiots. It's like you hand something beautiful to WWE and they can't wait to destroy it. Like they've destroyed so many other golden opportunities over the years (like the streak versus streak match we could have had between Taker and Punk if those idiots didn't have him drop the strap to the Rock)

So when all is said and done we'll come out of Mania with Bryan having less baby face heat than he's had these past two years and Reigns still getting mixed to zero reactions from fans.

Nice job Vince, you fucking idiot.


----------



## FadAsMuck (Feb 10, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan getting booed when he said he was a better wrestler than Roman Reigns*

Could it be the fans attempt to shove Daniel Bryan down everyone's throats could actually backfire?


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan getting booed when he said he was a better wrestler than Roman Reigns*



PaulHBK said:


> Uh, Rey won the Rumble that year...


Yeah but he lost his chance to go to Mania at No Way Out in a match with Orton. Teddy Long ended up putting Rey in the match anyways.


----------



## Pastor Yeezus (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan getting booed when he said he was a better wrestler than Roman Reigns*

The fact that people argue over who's better at fake fighting is pretty sad


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan getting booed when he said he was a better wrestler than Roman Reigns*

I heard an "Oooh" followed with a YES chant, with some boos mixed in.

But yeah, this is a Face vs Face feud, so both guys will get heat from different segments of the crowd


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Daniel Bryan getting booed when he said he was a better wrestler than Roman Reigns*



Pastor Yeezus said:


> The fact that people argue over who's better at fake fighting is pretty sad


So you're going to be THAT guy huh? Well you're on a wrestling forum to discuss fake wrestlers so quit acting all high and mighty


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

*This Is Outta Hand: Casuals vs Smarks Booing The Other's Favorite*

The Daniel Bryan/Roman Reigns War among the audience is maybe the stupidest thing I've ever seen. Casuals are now boo'ing Bryan as backlash against the rumble getting trolled by smarks. 

This is just going to lead to Reigns getting called the new most polarizing champion in the wwe history. Just cheer for who you like and stop this stupid war between the fans. I wish someone would tell fans this exactly.


----------



## FadAsMuck (Feb 10, 2015)

*Re: This Is Outta Hand: Casuals vs Smarks Booing The Other's Favorite*

You guys started this when you couldn't handle the fact that Reigns was going to wrestlemania


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

*Re: This Is Outta Hand: Casuals vs Smarks Booing The Other's Favorite*

Reigns is just getting the Cena treatment. Anyone with ears can hear the difference. Only women and kids under the age of 8 cheer for either of them. Toss in a couple grown men and that's their fan base.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: This Is Outta Hand: Casuals vs Smarks Booing The Other's Favorite*

Jesus Christ, is it 2006 again?

:cena

I feel sorry for Roman.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan getting booed when he said he was a better wrestler than Roman Reigns*

Who got the better mixed reaction being the new ratings for mark wars :ti


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: This Is Outta Hand: Casuals vs Smarks Booing The Other's Favorite*

This is in no way the fans' fault, this is the WWE's fault


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan getting booed when he said he was a better wrestler than Roman Reigns*



Pastor Yeezus said:


> The fact that people argue over who's better at fake fighting is pretty sad


Says the Kanye West fan...


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: This Is Outta Hand: Casuals vs Smarks Booing The Other's Favorite*

Has it occurred to you that maybe theyre booing Bryan because they want to see Roman beat him and not just as a way to troll the smarks?


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: This Is Outta Hand: Casuals vs Smarks Booing The Other's Favorite*

"Cheering for who you like" is exactly why we've got split crowds. And frankly I enjoy the hell out of it.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: This Is Outta Hand: Casuals vs Smarks Booing The Other's Favorite*



Your_Solution said:


> "Cheering for who you like" is exactly why we've got split crowds. And frankly I enjoy the hell out of it.


 yeah, but the fans now aren't reacting bryan and reigns based on what they are saying. their reactions are now based on pissing off the other wrestler's fans.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: This Is Outta Hand: Casuals vs Smarks Booing The Other's Favorite*

Love the fact that crowds are wising up and realizing that the one forced down their throats isn't Reigns...but GASP! Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

*Re: This Is Outta Hand: Casuals vs Smarks Booing The Other's Favorite*



Your_Solution said:


> "Cheering for who you like" is exactly why we've got split crowds. And frankly I enjoy the hell out of it.


I agree and I am not so sure this is a bad thing. I think in some regards it helps the electricity of a match. But I maybe wrong. 

Of course there is going to be backlash against Bryan. It's what happens when they do face vs face angles and it has for decades. If the fans turn on someone then they can simply turn them heel. 

Need to think about it more though, interesting discussion.


----------



## Pastor Yeezus (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan getting booed when he said he was a better wrestler than Roman Reigns*



DJHJR86 said:


> Says the Kanye West fan...


What does that have to do with anything?


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan getting booed when he said he was a better wrestler than Roman Reigns*



Pastor Yeezus said:


> What does that have to do with anything?


He sucks. That's pretty much it.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

*Re: This Is Outta Hand: Casuals vs Smarks Booing The Other's Favorite*

I want Cesaro vs. Bray vs. Lesnar vs. Rollins or i riot. FATAL FOURWAY ELIMINATION HEEL THROWDOWN at mania play.


----------



## rey09176 (Dec 3, 2014)

*Re: This Is Outta Hand: Casuals vs Smarks Booing The Other's Favorite*

Fans can boo or cheer whoever they want, by your standards you just want Daniel Bryan forced down everybody's throat as champion whether they like it or not because you want it which is hypocritical.


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: This Is Outta Hand: Casuals vs Smarks Booing The Other's Favorite*

This kinda deal happens anytime there's face vs face. Happened when Hogan/Warrior went down, happened when SCSA/Rock went down, and so on.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: This Is Outta Hand: Casuals vs Smarks Booing The Other's Favorite*

Ain't no fun when the rabbit got the gun is it potna :stephenA3


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan getting booed when he said he was a better wrestler than Roman Reigns*

Reigns got booed pretty loudly after he hit the spear on Bryan. Bryan is undoubtedly the more over of the two. Reigns has his fans tho, which is cool.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan getting booed when he said he was a better wrestler than Roman Reigns*

*That YES! chant after the Spear:drose*


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: Daniel Bryan getting booed when he said he was a better wrestler than Roman Reigns*



Arkham258 said:


> Great. WWE's moronic booking and creative is apparently damaging BOTH guys.
> 
> Fucking idiots. I hate you Vince McMahon.


Reigns is fucked forever 
Bryan is going up against a top babyface the wwe has been pushing like crazy

Its expected to see a mixed reaction but blatantly obvious Bryan is more over than Reigns


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: Daniel Bryan getting booed when he said he was a better wrestler than Roman Reigns*



Pastor Yeezus said:


> The fact that people argue over who's better at fake fighting is pretty sad


Then why are you here?


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: This Is Outta Hand: Casuals vs Smarks Booing The Other's Favorite*

I'm laughing at this war. Next year when Rock comes back and headlines WM 32 and gets cheered out the building. Bryan and Reigns will still have 50% of the other side booing them.

But really you all did this to yourselves. Pat on the back and have fun lmao.


----------



## rey09176 (Dec 3, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan getting booed when he said he was a better wrestler than Roman Reigns*

The Daniel Bryan wussies cry again


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan getting booed when he said he was a better wrestler than Roman Reigns*



Pyro and bullshit said:


> *That YES! chant after the Spear:drose*


Yeah all those 3 people!?! DAMN Reigns is so over!

unk2


----------



## Fandanceboy (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: This Is Outta Hand: Casuals vs Smarks Booing The Other's Favorite*

I just enjoy reading the excuses Bryan's marks come up with


----------



## BoJackson (Aug 30, 2012)

*Re: This Is Outta Hand: Casuals vs Smarks Booing The Other's Favorite*

Bryan and Reigns getting mixed reactions is weird, but it makes for interesting TV. I'm glad it's not as one sided as I thought it would be. It'll make the match at Fast Lane that much more compelling.


----------



## The Steven Seagal (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan getting booed when he said he was a better wrestler than Roman Reigns*



Nikki Bella said:


> Yeah all those 3 people!?! DAMN Reigns is so over!
> 
> unk2




Those 3 people sure have upset alot of the bryan fans, props to them .


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan getting booed when he said he was a better wrestler than Roman Reigns*



Pyro and bullshit said:


> *That YES! chant after the Spear:drose*


From the dude with the red shirt who was saying No in the opening promo,then he was yessing for Bryan and then when the whole arena boo'ed he and 5 other people tried to start a YES! Chant

:ti :ti :ti :ti

The comment epitomizes the state of the threads lately.
Reigns gets cheered on house shows=instant thread
Reigns gets a mixed reaction=instand thread saying he got the pop of the decade
Bryans gets two boo's=instand thread...

What are you trying to prove here? That Roman has fans?That his fans will support him? That Bryan can be boo'ed?

No fucking shit...Move the fuck on and talk about something that you can talk about it..


----------



## the_final_task82 (Jun 26, 2011)

*Re: This Is Outta Hand: Casuals vs Smarks Booing The Other's Favorite*

The booing after both Spears sounded pretty universal...


----------



## Cesaro Section (Sep 7, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan getting booed when he said he was a better wrestler than Roman Reigns*

Damn the wishful thinking in this thread has reached an all new high.

It wasn't even remotely close tonight lol...

Bryan haters be sitting there like









Was that a boo? Whats that noise over there? Wait that guys frowning he might have boo'd! Must be a 50/50 crowd!

4 dudes in the front row apparently outweigh 80% of the entire crowd :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: This Is Outta Hand: Casuals vs Smarks Booing The Other's Favorite*

I just love how no one acknowledges the no response the crowd had towards Bryan until he started the "YES" chants...but he's over! Not the chant!


----------



## FadAsMuck (Feb 10, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan getting booed when he said he was a better wrestler than Roman Reigns*



The Steven Seagal said:


> Those 3 people sure have upset alot of the bryan fans, props to them .


This


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan getting booed when he said he was a better wrestler than Roman Reigns*



The Steven Seagal said:


> Those 3 people sure have upset alot of the bryan fans, props to them .


Yeah, Reigns fans don't know what it's like when 100% of the crowd cheers for you. But hey, at least you're used to 100% of the crowd booing your boy toy Reigns!

:HHH2


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Crowd Reactions Aside..*

Reigns and Bryan really do have great chemistry together, and I, for one, am loving this feud thus far, and the intensity both of them are showing with each other. There's no underdog crap with DB or Reigns, it's just straight up two dudes with beef wanting to tear each other's faces off to main event Mania.

Who else is loving this shit thus far? :clap


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Daniel Bryan getting booed when he said he was a better wrestler than Roman Reigns*

Bryan Marks vs Reigns Marks might be the new Austin marks vs Rock marks


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Crowd Reactions Aside..*

I'm loving this as well. The forums are going to be entertaining as well. Its making for great TV and for great conversation.


----------



## ClintDagger (Feb 1, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan getting booed when he said he was a better wrestler than Roman Reigns*

Bryan has cooled off a ton since last summer but to call tonight a mixed reaction for him is laughable. What Reigns got tonight is a true mixed reaction that might have slanted more toward boos. The problem with Bryan is that while 90% of the crowd was cheering for him they did so at a pretty low energy level. The WWE has really screwed this whole thing up. The only guy that seemed ultra over tonight was Sting and he wasn't even there.


----------



## Indywrestlersrule (Mar 2, 2014)

*Re: Crowd Reactions Aside..*

I called it these two need to main event WM 32


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Crowd Reactions Aside..*

Yeah, feud's been good so far. Hopefully the match is good as well and they have chemistry in the ring too.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan getting booed when he said he was a better wrestler than Roman Reigns*



Stone Hot said:


> Bryan Marks vs Reigns Marks might be the new Austin marks vs Rock marks


Haha, one thing I'll agree with you on Hot Stone.

If only Reigns could cut promos though.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: This Is Outta Hand: Casuals vs Smarks Booing The Other's Favorite*



Jingoro said:


> The Daniel Bryan/Roman Reigns War among the audience is maybe the stupidest thing I've ever seen. Casuals are now boo'ing Bryan as backlash against the rumble getting trolled by smarks.
> 
> This is just going to lead to Reigns getting called the new most polarizing champion in the wwe history. Just cheer for who you like and stop this stupid war between the fans. I wish someone would tell fans this exactly.


DB is getting 90% cheers, I love how people are acting like he is getting John Cena like boos or Reigns like boos LOL


This non sense needs to stop about DB getting booed.

Its funny how the moment a few people boo DB people act like he is getting shit on. it just shows how over DB is and how butt hurt Reigns fans are that the crowds are turning on Reigns.





DJHJR86 said:


> I just love how no one acknowledges the no response the crowd had towards Bryan until he started the "YES" chants...but he's over! Not the chant!


Did you mean them chanting his name DANIEL BRYAN?

OH wait he is not over the words Daniel Bryan are what is over right


----------



## The Steven Seagal (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan getting booed when he said he was a better wrestler than Roman Reigns*



Nikki Bella said:


> Yeah, Reigns fans don't know what it's like when 100% of the crowd cheers for you. But hey, at least you're used to 100% of the crowd booing your boy toy Reigns!
> 
> :HHH2


You're proving what i said is correct, thank you


----------



## Cesaro Section (Sep 7, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan getting booed when he said he was a better wrestler than Roman Reigns*



Stone Hot said:


> Bryan Marks vs Reigns Marks might be the new Austin marks vs Rock marks




More like a bunch of dudes sitting at home with the volume turned all the way up so they can hear the slightest hint of a boo and rush to the computer to post about it.

And YES that goes both ways.

Reigns gets decent pops on smackdown "0MG REIGNS WAS B00'ED OUTTA THE BUILDING!"

Bryan has 3 guys mocking him "OMG 50/50 CROWD!"


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan getting booed when he said he was a better wrestler than Roman Reigns*

I'm a huge Reigns fans as everyone knows, but he got a perfectly mixed reaction tonight. (Which I'm fine with). Bryan got mostly cheers and a few boos. 

I still can't figure out why it matters. As long as folks are making noise when they're out there it's a good thing!!!


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan getting booed when he said he was a better wrestler than Roman Reigns*


















:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

He tried though i will give him that..


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Crowd Reactions Aside..*



THANOS said:


> Reigns and Bryan really do have great chemistry together, and I, for one, am loving this feud thus far, and the intensity both of them are showing with each other. There's no underdog crap with DB or Reigns, it's just straight up two dudes with beef wanting to tear each other's faces off to main event Mania.
> 
> Who else is loving this shit thus far? :clap


Daniel Bryan has good chemistry with a yard stick.

REigns is awful with everyone else and his match at WM is going to be awful with Lesnar.

Reigns still can't carry a match and that is why he is still in mostly tag matches.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan getting booed when he said he was a better wrestler than Roman Reigns*



The Steven Seagal said:


> You're proving what i said is correct, thank you


Whatever helps you sleep tonight internet warrior. <3


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: This Is Outta Hand: Casuals vs Smarks Booing The Other's Favorite*

It is literally under 10% of the audience that is booing Bryan. Very very small portion of the fan base that is doing it. He usually gets the best pops the entire night and you can see the crowd start getting back into it when Bryan was in the main event again. Its unfortunate that there are some people around here who are trying to say he's getting boo'ed heavily, when in reality its very small section of the crowd doing it. It isn't anything to worry about, what is to worry about is Reigns fluctuating crowd support. I'm willing to bet that if they just let Bryan win the rumble, have Reigns work the mid to upper card for a year THEN have him win the Rumble, he'd be over big. 2 months is an incredibly short period of time to improve as much as Reigns needs to improve to be ready for the spot. It's the WWE's fault for fucking this up 2 years in a row


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: This Is Outta Hand: Casuals vs Smarks Booing The Other's Favorite*

The 'you can cheer for whoever you like' thing cuts both way...

You can't use it for cheering on your personal favourite and then say it sucks when another section of the crowd turn on your personal favourite.

Personally I hate this thinking for a TV show I watch at home but for a live event it's cool to be involved in the show.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: Daniel Bryan getting booed when he said he was a better wrestler than Roman Reigns*

I think some people are looking past the point. It's not so much who is getting more crowd support, it's the fact that everyone assumed (me included) that DBry would be getting 100% universally cheered over Reigns. And say what you want about who got more of this or more of that, a mixed reaction is a mixed reaction. And if you're relying on a smark crowd to prove your point, maybe Reigns is a bit more over then you give him credit for (I'm not even a fan of Reigns).


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan getting booed when he said he was a better wrestler than Roman Reigns*

*Reigns will be such a great heel :lenny. I love how he scumbagged Bryan tonight :banderas*


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: Crowd Reactions Aside..*

I'm interested to see if they turn the Mania match into a triple threat.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan getting booed when he said he was a better wrestler than Roman Reigns*

I love how some of the DB fans aren't acknowledging the "NOs" that came from the crowd when Paul Heyman was speaking about him facing Brock.

So typical :ti


----------



## FadAsMuck (Feb 10, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan getting booed when he said he was a better wrestler than Roman Reigns*

Bryan gets a few boos and his fans immediately gets defensive, the perfect example of people who can dish it but take it at all.


----------



## The Steven Seagal (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan getting booed when he said he was a better wrestler than Roman Reigns*



Nikki Bella said:


> Whatever helps you sleep tonight internet warrior. <3


Internet warrior? i must have missed the part where i insulted or said i'd kick your ass, cause that's what an internet warrior does. 


Dunno how being honest about bryan's character makes me an internet warrior but alright :laugh:


----------



## ClintDagger (Feb 1, 2015)

*Re: Crowd Reactions Aside..*

It's so good because there's a lot of real life mixed in with what you see on screen. Not that they dislike each other, but clearly they are competing for the same spot. Meanwhile, Reigns badly needs Bryan to shine him up at FL. Very intriguing on and off screen right now.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan getting booed when he said he was a better wrestler than Roman Reigns*

I can't believe people are trying to pass that off as a 50/50 situation. being generous to roman would be 80/20 bryan's way. Quit whinging.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

*Re: This Is Outta Hand: Casuals vs Smarks Booing The Other's Favorite*

People are delusional. Do you know who's booing Bryan? Hardcore Reigns marks who want their fave to win the title at mania. They do exist. 

They are making noise but Bryan is in no way getting a split reaction since these fans are in the minority.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: This Is Outta Hand: Casuals vs Smarks Booing The Other's Favorite*



DJHJR86 said:


> I just love how no one acknowledges the no response the crowd had towards Bryan until he started the "YES" chants...but he's over! Not the chant!


I just love how no one acknowledges the loud response the crowd made towards Bryan chanting his name but he's not over, its the yes chant!


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: Crowd Reactions Aside..*

Best feud that has been around since Ambrose/Rollins in my opinion. Hopefully the match delivers at Fast Lane! Looking forward to seeing Daniel Bryan get his revenge next RAW/Smackdown.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: This Is Outta Hand: Casuals vs Smarks Booing The Other's Favorite*



Leonardo Spanky said:


> People are delusional. Do you know who's booing Bryan? Hardcore Reigns marks who want their fave to win the title at mania. They do exist.
> 
> They are making noise but Bryan is in no way getting a split reaction since these fans are in the minority.


Exactly that is why you will hear DB get small boos then the cheers overtake the boos in seconds.

of course Reigns fans are going to cheer for him and boo Bryan.
But Bryan has way more fans than Reigns and the crowds keep proving it over and over again.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan getting booed when he said he was a better wrestler than Roman Reigns*



The Steven Seagal said:


> Internet warrior? i must have missed the part where i insulted or said i'd kick your ass, cause that's what an internet warrior does.
> 
> 
> Dunno how being honest about bryan's character makes me an internet warrior but alright :laugh:


Muwah <3 I love you. Being a Roman Reigns fan is hard I know, but you'll get through it little brother. We know you love Daniel Bryan and are trying hard to convince yourself otherwise. Just accept the fact that you know Reign's has no ability to put a bleating to his opponent and that he's the one whose all whiny because he's getting his title shot taken away from him.

BELEE DAT


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Crowd Reactions Aside..*

Always awesome when two huge babyface clash without turning either one heel outright. Feel more like a sporting event with the crowd split in loyalty. Make for a good TV experience.

That's why Cena has been on top for 10 years cause he can get that crowd reaction even when facing heels.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Crowd Reactions Aside..*

Reigns and Bryan are such polar opposites but they have a natural chemistry together. They just click. I never would've expected it or thought a feud between them would be this consistently good so far.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Crowd Reactions Aside..*

All signs are leaning towards a triple threat at WrestleMania. If Reigns beats Bryan clean, Bryan has nothing to do at WrestleMania besides a meaningless match with Dolph Ziggler, who let's face it, he's loosing more credibility every week. WWE is clearly getting Bryan and Roman involved with Brock Lesnar. The match will be a triple threat at Mania.. It should be if this match is going to be worth watching at all.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan getting booed when he said he was a better wrestler than Roman Reigns*

I like how you ignore the part where Reigns was far more heavily booed, and Bryan got a positive reaction for everything else he said.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Daniel Bryan getting booed when he said he was a better wrestler than Roman Reigns*

What? I didn't hear that at all?

There were some boos scattered here in there, but it was diminutive in comparison to the amount of boos Roman got.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Crowd Reactions Aside..*

It only works because Bryan makes the whole thing interesting. Bryan is doing everything in his power to make Reigns not look like a green mess.


----------



## The Steven Seagal (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan getting booed when he said he was a better wrestler than Roman Reigns*



Nikki Bella said:


> Muwah <3 I love you. Being a Roman Reigns fan is hard I know, but you'll get through it little brother. We know you love Daniel Bryan and are trying hard to convince yourself otherwise. Just accept the fact that you know Reign's has no ability to put a bleating to his opponent and that he's the one whose all whiny because he's getting his title shot taken away from him.
> 
> BELEE DAT


So you're not gonna explain how i am an internet warrior? ok then. 

Nah i don't love bryan, he's boring, whines all the time, and does the same moves like most wrestlers do yet gets a pass for it. 

And no i am not a reigns fan either, i was laughing when he got booed at end of rumble, and iw ant to see lesnar beat them both. 

But kayfabe wise, bryan is looking like a whiny chump.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: This Is Outta Hand: Casuals vs Smarks Booing The Other's Favorite*



Stinger Fan said:


> It is literally under 10% of the audience that is booing Bryan. Very very small portion of the fan base that is doing it. He usually gets the best pops the entire night and you can see the crowd start getting back into it when Bryan was in the main event again. Its unfortunate that there are some people around here who are trying to say he's getting boo'ed heavily, when in reality its very small section of the crowd doing it. It isn't anything to worry about, what is to worry about is Reigns fluctuating crowd support. I'm willing to bet that if they just let Bryan win the rumble, have Reigns work the mid to upper card for a year THEN have him win the Rumble, he'd be over big. 2 months is an incredibly short period of time to improve as much as Reigns needs to improve to be ready for the spot. It's the WWE's fault for fucking this up 2 years in a row


Roman getting the majority of boos tonight. No big deal. Bryan getting booed for a few seconds. OMG THE WORLD IS ON FIRE.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: This Is Outta Hand: Casuals vs Smarks Booing The Other's Favorite*



FadAsMuck said:


> You guys started this when you couldn't handle the fact that Reigns was going to wrestlemania


I love how it's "you couldn't handle it" like someone is reacting to the weather. This is an entertainment show built on its audience, it is supposed to give the audience what they want. What they wanted was Bryan, and yet it's somehow the crowd's fault for wanting something, and the WWE is in the right for ignoring their paying audience.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*The Reigns vs Bryan feud is fucking awesome.*

Seriously, it's giving me HBK vs Cena vibes. 

Two men liked by different segments of the crowd get more and more pissed off at each other as time goes by, with a Championship hanging on the balance as Wrestlemania approaches.

I love how their agression is escalating little by little, with both men already getting physical with each other thanks to misuderstandings and jealousy. 

It's even better due to how different their styles are. One is a seasoned veteran/Wrestlemania main eventer that has wrestled all over the world, getting multiple "Best Technical Wrestler" awards in the process. The other is a handpicked pretty boy chosen to be the new face of the company.

There's clear resentment from both parties towards each other. It's like dynamite waiting to blow up. I wouldn't mind if this match was Main Eventing Wrestlemania to be honest.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: This Is Outta Hand: Casuals vs Smarks Booing The Other's Favorite*

Bryan fans coming up with more excuse and crying more 

What a shocker 

Next thing you guys will be blaming ILLUMINATI


----------



## McCringleberry (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: Crowd Reactions Aside..*

Yeah, it's great...at least until match time. Then Roman has to turn it on and he showed yet again tonight shockingly that he just doesn't have the gas to go very long.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Daniel Bryan getting booed when he said he was a better wrestler than Roman Reigns*

Well to us being the better wrestler means you're better in the ring. To the WWE casuals who is better is simply based on who they like.


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

*Re: Crowd Reactions Aside..*

I think this will end up with their match at Fast Lane ending in a double countout, so the two of them go on to face Brock Lesnar for the title.

Reigns will still win, though.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

*Re: The Reigns vs Bryan feud is fucking awesome.*

The smarks at Philly made it happen.

The road to WrestleMania wouldve been a slog to get through otherwise. Reigns vs. Big Show at Fast Lane and Reigns wouldn't be showing this kind of attitude.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Daniel Bryan getting booed when he said he was a better wrestler than Roman Reigns*



cookiepuss said:


> I love how some of the DB fans aren't acknowledging the "NOs" that came from the crowd when Paul Heyman was speaking about him facing Brock.
> 
> So typical :ti


You mean the small minority in a sea of yes chants? Seriously, what show are some of you people even watching at this point?


----------



## The Steven Seagal (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: This Is Outta Hand: Casuals vs Smarks Booing The Other's Favorite*

I like how when people boo bryan, it means they suck and are bad fans. 

Bryan fans, so sensitive.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: Crowd Reactions Aside..*

Bryan could make bo dallas seem talented. And bo may only be a tiny bit less talented than reigns.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan getting booed when he said he was a better wrestler than Roman Reigns*



Kabraxal said:


> You mean the small minority in a sea of yes chants? Seriously, what show are some of you people even watching at this point?


You can spin it however you like it. My opinion's not going to change 

:saul


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: This Is Outta Hand: Casuals vs Smarks Booing The Other's Favorite*



Stinger Fan said:


> I just love how no one acknowledges the loud response the crowd made towards Bryan chanting his name but he's not over, its the yes chant!


Can't believe people still say only the chant is over, not Bryan himself. fpalm


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Daniel Bryan getting booed when he said he was a better wrestler than Roman Reigns*



cookiepuss said:


> You can spin it however you like it. My opinion's not going to change
> 
> :saul


If you like Reigns fine... but if your "opinion" is that Bryan had any amount of significant booing or "no" at him is just wrong. Reality is reality, sorry to break that to you.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: This Is Outta Hand: Casuals vs Smarks Booing The Other's Favorite*



Wilder said:


> Reigns is just getting the Cena treatment. Anyone with ears can hear the difference. Only women and kids under the age of 8 cheer for either of them. Toss in a couple grown men and that's their fan base.


Lol yeah and....

Why post that? Who cares who's cheering for who?


----------



## McCringleberry (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan getting booed when he said he was a better wrestler than Roman Reigns*



cookiepuss said:


> My opinion's not going to change
> 
> :saul


Neither is reality, no matter how much you deny it.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan getting booed when he said he was a better wrestler than Roman Reigns*



Kabraxal said:


> If you like Reigns fine... but if your "opinion" is that Bryan had any amount of significant booing or "no" at him is just wrong. Reality is reality, sorry to break that to you.


He had a bunch of NOs during the Heyman segment, but Reigns got booed at the end when he interrupted Bryan's finisher and took the pin, and after he speared Bryan.

There. Happy now? :lol


----------



## Cesaro Section (Sep 7, 2014)

*Re: Crowd Reactions Aside..*

"Looks? I'd say we're about the same!" :laugh: :laugh:

Good stuff from both guys tonight!


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan getting booed when he said he was a better wrestler than Roman Reigns*



McCringleberry said:


> Neither is reality, no matter how much you deny it.


You sure are right about that.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: The Reigns vs Bryan feud is fucking awesome.*



Leonardo Spanky said:


> The smarks at Philly made it happen


Thank goodness. I have no doubts that this feud with Bryan will be something we'll look back on in the future when talking about milestones in Roman's career.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Daniel Bryan getting booed when he said he was a better wrestler than Roman Reigns*



cookiepuss said:


> He had a bunch of NOs during the Heyman segment, but Reigns got booed at the end when he interrupted Bryan's finisher and took the pin, and after he speared Bryan.
> 
> There. Happy now? :lol


So a few people doing the no in a see of yes chants is significant now? Is this how low some marks have to stoop?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Crowd Reactions Aside..*



Natecore said:


> It only works because Bryan makes the whole thing interesting. Bryan is doing everything in his power to make Reigns not look like a green mess.


Green is an understatement.

The guy couldn't even sell his journey to Wrestlemania 31 properly.

"I'm going to bleat....Beat BROCK LESNAR"

:maury

"I think he's ready to main event Wrestlemania damnit" :vince2


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan getting booed when he said he was a better wrestler than Roman Reigns*



JamesK said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> He tried though i will give him that..


That guy was awesome. :lol


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan getting booed when he said he was a better wrestler than Roman Reigns*



cookiepuss said:


> I love how some of the DB fans aren't acknowledging the "NOs" that came from the crowd when Paul Heyman was speaking about him facing Brock.
> 
> So typical :ti


Bryan has cooled off since last year. After the Royal Rumble, very few would have thought it a possibility that Bryan got a hint of a boo. They've been heard two weeks in a row now. He's not getting the Batista treatment but it's obvious that he had more face heat last year. If Bryan is the universal favorite and Reigns supposedly only has 3 fans, boo's shouldn't be that audible.

The WWE is presenting this feud as face/face so far. The mixed reaction, regardless of how they are favored, is expected.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan getting booed when he said he was a better wrestler than Roman Reigns*



Stone Hot said:


> Bryan Marks vs Reigns Marks might be the new Austin marks vs Rock marks


Its not even close, at least that was 50 50 Bryan Marks vs Reign Marks its more like 80 20


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Crowd Reactions Aside..*



Nikki Bella said:


> Green is an understatement.
> 
> The guy couldn't even sell his journey to Wrestlemania 31 properly.
> 
> ...


Because mispronouncing a word is clearly a sign of being 'green' fpalm

Do you even know what green means?


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: This Is Outta Hand: Casuals vs Smarks Booing The Other's Favorite*

Why do the Reigns haters laugh at Reigns marks? We are the ones that got everything we wanted. Our guy is winning all the matches, and main eventing Wrestlemania. Reigns fans go to bed with a smile. The haters are the ones that cant stop crying about their favorites not getting the same push.


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: Crowd Reactions Aside..*

This is why the cookie cutter Heel vs Face formula doesn't work as well anymore.

Both characters have layers rather than "good guy" vs "bad guy"..


----------



## PunkDrunk (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan getting booed when he said he was a better wrestler than Roman Reigns*

When he said he was going to Mania and the crowd booed..
Were lucky he didn't say he was beating Reigns because the crowd wouldn't boo. Bryan.. They booed the name Reigns..
... Crowd booing Mania it is then....
It's not the fact Bryan is getting booed, it's all those posts post Rumble about next Austin and how Bryan should be the face of the WWE and since then his reaction is getting worse and worse as the weeks to on


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan getting booed when he said he was a better wrestler than Roman Reigns*



Kabraxal said:


> So a few people doing the no in a see of yes chants is significant now? * Is this how low some marks have to stoop?*


Speak for yourself Mr. Kabraxal. 

No sense in arguing with you. You're gonna think one way, I'm gonna think the other way. Let's just leave it at that :wink2:


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Crowd Reactions Aside..*



x78 said:


> Because mispronouncing a word is clearly a sign of being 'green' fpalm
> 
> Do you even know what green means?


Gleen...Green...Err..No..Maybe, I'm gonna phone Reigns. BRB.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan getting booed when he said he was a better wrestler than Roman Reigns*



Kabraxal said:


> So a few people doing the no in a see of yes chants is significant now? Is this how low some marks have to stoop?


About the same depth that Reigns haters were stooping for over a year prior to the Royal Rumble.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Crowd Reactions Aside..*



THANOS said:


> Reigns and Bryan really do have great chemistry together, and I, for one, am loving this feud thus far, and the intensity both of them are showing with each other. There's no underdog crap with DB or Reigns, it's just straight up two dudes with beef wanting to tear each other's faces off to main event Mania.
> 
> Who else is loving this shit thus far? :clap


I absolutely agree. Reigns working with Bryan is really helping me embrace Reigns. And on the side, it's just proof that whoever works with Bryan is just instantly working on an entirely different level. They have tremendous chemistry outside of the ring...figure that one out.

Bryan is really keeping me hanging on a thread with WWE. A WWE without Bryan is hell. I don't ever want to witness that again anytime soon.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Daniel Bryan getting booed when he said he was a better wrestler than Roman Reigns*



cookiepuss said:


> Speak for yourself Mr. Kabraxal.
> 
> No sense in arguing with you. You're gonna think one way, I'm gonna think the other way. Let's just leave it at that :wink2:


I've acknowledged some of the fans did no and were booing. I didn't hand wave them away. Just accept it wasn't a massive negative reaction against Bryan instead of trying to make it look a small reaction was a god damn mammoth boo against a guy.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Crowd Reactions Aside..*

Bryan acknowledging "da look".... 

It's obviosuly not just us on the boards talking about wrestling ability vs. look... it's a real talking point in the reality era on tv...


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan getting booed when he said he was a better wrestler than Roman Reigns*

Steph about to get pregs again cause they finally turned the crowd against Bryan :mj2


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan getting booed when he said he was a better wrestler than Roman Reigns*

I am one of the big Reigns marks out here, but fuck guys. Bryan is still 90 percent fan favorite. Lets not and try to make it sound like its some sort of a draw between them.


----------



## Nyall (Sep 24, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan getting booed when he said he was a better wrestler than Roman Reigns*



IDONTSHIV said:


> People are getting blinded to reality. No reason to exaggerate when something is readily apparent. that wasnt remotely a 50/50 crowd.


Rom(an)e wasn't built in a day, but even you, have to admit the Yesses are getting lesser and lesser. Daniel Bryan is nowhere close to being as over as he was last year..


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

I think there were a few plants in the audience tonight. The guy with that "ROMAN EMPIRE" sign had a perfect spot to get his sign on TV and he wouldn't stop holding it up all night.

Either a big time douchebag or a plant.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

I wonder if in real life, Reigns was worried about Bryan but then he got to know Bryan and is all like "damn, Bryan is a nice guy...he's cool" and now everyone is happy backstage and no fucks are given. unlike WF.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan getting booed when he said he was a better wrestler than Roman Reigns*



Brie Bella said:


> Steph about to get pregs again cause they finally turned the crowd against Bryan :mj2


Brie, it was a male, his boy and his girl who they turned.

I expected better from you sis.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Osize10 said:


> I wonder if in real life, Reigns was worried about Bryan but then he got to know Bryan and is all like "damn, Bryan is a nice guy...he's cool" and now everyone is happy backstage and no fucks are given. unlike WF.


I think that would be most of the WF... but then a few extreme marks (both sides, though right now it's clear which side is worse) come in with some idiotic bullshit that just fans the flames.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: This Is Outta Hand: Casuals vs Smarks Booing The Other's Favorite*



Leonardo Spanky said:


> People are delusional. Do you know who's booing Bryan? Hardcore Reigns marks who want their fave to win the title at mania. They do exist.
> 
> They are making noise but Bryan is in no way getting a split reaction since these fans are in the minority.


LOL at minority. This is what I find some funny about some Daniel Bryan fans. They always try to down play everything whenever someone brings up something that isn't positive about their guy. It's natural I guess. I do it too, with Reigns!

But from what I was watching tonight, Daniel Bryan had a split reaction. The crowd wasn't all Daniel Bryan. You can tell me it was 90%/80%/70%, but the NOs and some of the boos for him were audible.

Reigns has his fans too you guys, or as you guys like to call it - he had his "2 fans" there at ringside.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: This Is Outta Hand: Casuals vs Smarks Booing The Other's Favorite*



cookiepuss said:


> LOL at minority. This is what I find some funny about some Daniel Bryan fans. They always try to down play everything whenever someone brings up something that isn't positive about their guy. It's natural I guess. I do it too, with Reigns!
> 
> But from what I was watching tonight, Daniel Bryan had a split reaction. The crowd wasn't all Daniel Bryan. You can tell me it was 90%/80%/70%, but the NOs and some of the boos for him were audible.
> 
> Reigns has his fans too you guys, or as you guys like to call it - he had his "2 fans" there at ringside.


So 80/20 and you are calling it a split while trying to pass it off as 50.50 at the worst... and you pull the gem "you are all just too biased!". What's sad, your boys Reigns made more headway with getting people to like him tonight by being a badass and then his marks turn around and start up with this bullshit to further make his job harder. Congrats.


----------



## The Steven Seagal (Dec 17, 2012)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> I think there were a few plants in the audience tonight. The guy with that "ROMAN EMPIRE" sign had a perfect spot to get his sign on TV and he wouldn't stop holding it up all night.
> 
> Either a big time douchebag or a plant.



Yeah what a douche for being a fan of roman, he should have held a yes sign, that'd make him not a douche... 

you sound silly.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Best part about this is I don't care about either guy.

Feels good just to observe the hatred on this forum.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Kaze Ni Nare said:


> Best part about this is I don't care about either guy.
> 
> Feels good just to observe the hatred on this forum.


Embrace the hate


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

I haven't watched Raw yet, but can we stop making mountains out of molehills in regards to the booing? It's not a sign of the apocalypse. Bryan's popularity isn't dwindling. This is a face/face feud. It's a GOOD thing. It shows people are invested in both guys. Bryan has the majority of the support from the crowd currently. The more popular Reigns gets, It will be more of an equal split to some degree. You know how awesome the atmosphere will be during their match?


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Osize10 said:


> Embrace the hate


I will if Reigns wins. 

I might not be a huge fan of either guy, but I'll still favor the bearded one. >


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: This Is Outta Hand: Casuals vs Smarks Booing The Other's Favorite*



Kabraxal said:


> So 80/20 and you are calling it a split while trying to pass it off as 50.50 at the worst... and you pull the gem "you are all just too biased!". What's sad, your boys Reigns made more headway with getting people to like him tonight by being a badass and then his marks turn around and start up with this bullshit to further make his job harder. Congrats.


I never said anything about it being 50/50. Don't put words into my mouth - eh I mean, keyboa(?).

But yes, there's no doubt that the Daniel Bryan fans are biased towards their guy. Everyone is biased to their favorites. It's humar nature. 

Oh, and what if I told you that I don't really care if those other people don't like him? It's been a while and I'm used to people hating the guy. So it makes no difference for me. If Reigns is slowly winning over people. Good for him! If they are being turned off by his marks by their "bullshit", well, so be it.

And by the way, I'm loving this side of Reigns. The haters/naysayers can boo him all they want, but as long as he keeps this attitude up, I'll be a happy camper :grin2:


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

The Steven Seagal said:


> Yeah what a douche for being a fan of roman, he should have held a yes sign, that'd make him not a douche...
> 
> you sound silly.


Did you watch RAW?

He held the sign up for almost the entire show. The people behind him couldn't see. He basically held it up for the entirety of the opening and closing matches. 

Fan of Roman or not, you shouldn't hold your sign up that much. That's why he's a douche.


----------



## Nyall (Sep 24, 2011)

Osize10 said:


> I wonder if in real life, Reigns was worried about Bryan but then he got to know Bryan and is all like "damn, Bryan is a nice guy...he's cool" and now everyone is happy backstage and no fucks are given. unlike WF.


What are you, 10?


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Who cares about the fucking boos. This feud is great.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Nyall said:


> What are you, 10?


no, but thank you for perfectly supplementing my tongue-in-cheek post.


----------



## ImitationGame (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan getting booed when he said he was a better wrestler than Roman Reigns*



cookiepuss said:


> I love how some of the DB fans aren't acknowledging the "NOs" that came from the crowd when Paul Heyman was speaking about him facing Brock.
> 
> So typical :ti


I think everyone acknowledges the dumb black guy in the front row who was "no"ing all night.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Redzero said:


> Who cares about the fucking boos. This feud is great.


Yep.


----------



## Phil_Brooks (Feb 4, 2015)

*Greatest spear delivered by Roman Empire Reigns.*






Like the video guys!!!
LIKE IT!


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: Greatest spear delivered by Roman Empire Reigns.*

I've seen better Spears from Reigns (more impact), but I dug the one he hit on Bryan though.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Greatest spear delivered by Roman Empire Reigns.*

refreshing to see a spear where the receiving wrestler doesn't jump before impact. Nice, stiff work by D Bry.


----------



## CareerKiller (Nov 21, 2014)

*Re: Greatest spear delivered by Roman Empire Reigns.*

Wasn't one of Roman's best spears or even a good one, but I did find it humorous.

One thing I've come to enjoy about WWE are the moments you can't suspend your disbelief about, and this was one of them.

Bryan shoves Reigns, and obligingly remains rooted in place while Roman dramatically backs up, rebounds against the ropes, and then charges forward for the Spear. You just have to laugh and ask "Why didn't he move out of the way while he was setting up for it?"

It was similarly enjoyable to how guys have been winging a telegraphed clothesline at Cena for years to enable him to duck under, pick them up, and drop them. Looks stupidly funny every time.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Greatest spear delivered by Roman Empire Reigns.*



CareerKiller said:


> Wasn't one of Roman's best spears or even a good one, but I did find it humorous.
> 
> One thing I've come to enjoy about WWE are the moments you can't suspend your disbelief about, and this was one of them.
> 
> ...


Well, to be fair, 90% of any wrestling match requires this logical thought process to be suspended. But yes, it's funny. But it's also fun to just pretend what you see can't be helped


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

That was a very safe spear on Bryan. He went ham on Big Show though lol Maybe he was worried about Bryan's neck?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

WynterWarm12 said:


> That was a very safe spear on Bryan. He went ham on Big Show though lol Maybe he was worried about Bryan's neck?


No, he was worried Bryan might get legit mad and pop him in the mouth and pull his hair. 

The spear was safe. Bryan sold it well. I will say Roman didnt sell Bryan's corner attack nearly as well. He almost no sold it.


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

Loving this feud. Love that both guys aren't out there kissing each other ass. Happy Reigns has gotten his edge back. Glad that the crowds arent just shitting on him for fun. They have given reigns more of a heel edge, as he remains a face and I think its a good spot for him. Reigns and Bran have a good chemistry so far, hope the crowd is hot for their match at fastlane.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

IDONTSHIV said:


> No, he was worried Bryan might get legit mad and pop him in the mouth and pull his hair.
> 
> The spear was safe. Bryan sold it well. I will say Roman didnt sell Bryan's corner attack nearly as well. He almost no sold it.


It wasn't a finisher. It was a regular move. He collapsed to the ground, stayed down for a few and got up pissed.

If Bryan hit the knee and he got up? Yeah, bad selling.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)




----------



## Chingo Bling (Dec 26, 2005)

The live crowd's behavior is very interesting. There is the Cena supporters that have adopted Reigns and made him their guy too. Maybe a decline in Cena merch sales? Those people have taken on trolling the anti Cena people.

Its like watching a double turn. Its very intriguing.


----------



## Pastor Yeezus (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan getting booed when he said he was a better wrestler than Roman Reigns*



DJHJR86 said:


> He sucks. That's pretty much it.


Irony


----------



## RKO 4life (Feb 20, 2013)

*The crowds don't care about Reigns and Bryan*

They both haven't gotten a good pop yet in this feud. People don't want to see Reigns have to fight Bryan for his spot. Vince needs to understand you just can't lets geeks run your company.

You should'a stayed with Reigns all the way, now you got a mess with both Reigns and Bryan booming with live crowds and that is all on Vince.

Crowd for the most part was dead during the tag match.


----------



## ofcccaddy2004 (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: The crowds don't care about Reigns and Bryan*

So what's your solution?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BREEaments03 (Sep 5, 2014)

*Re: The crowds don't care about Reigns and Bryan*

Orton fan...delusional post...not surprised.


----------



## RKO 4life (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: The crowds don't care about Reigns and Bryan*



BREEaments03 said:


> Orton fan...delusional post...not surprised.


sure blame a Orton fan for the fast lane main event sucking


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: The crowds don't care about Reigns and Bryan*

Literally watching that tag match right now. Bryan's getting an awesome reaction as usual for his spots. Reigns got a good reaction after the match.

EDIT: the first match. Apparently there's two.


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: The crowds don't care about Reigns and Bryan*



RKO 4life said:


> They both haven't gotten a good pop yet in this feud. People don't want to see Reigns have to fight Bryan for his spot. Vince needs to understand you just can't lets geeks run your company.
> 
> You should'a stayed with Reigns all the way, now you got a mess with both Reigns and Bryan booming with live crowds and that is all on Vince.
> 
> *Crowd for the most part was dead during the tag match.*


That doesn't mean they don't care about the 2. Maybe they were just burnt out since Reigns and Bryan DID fight in beginning of the night? Crowds get burnt out all the time.


----------



## PlymouthDW (Apr 5, 2014)

*Re: The crowds don't care about Reigns and Bryan*

Well, Reigns doesn't exactly deserve a reaction, so I can see why. Not even Bryan can save him.


----------



## RKO 4life (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: The crowds don't care about Reigns and Bryan*



BORT said:


> That doesn't mean they don't care about the 2. Maybe they were just burnt out since Reigns and Bryan DID fight in beginning of the night? Crowds get burnt out all the time.


Could be, but I think it's more to do with Bryan hogging yet again the spotlight Cena 2.0, and that Ambrose could have had the spot.

Ambrose is getting held back.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: The crowds don't care about Reigns and Bryan*

Crowd reaction was fine. They're both over, especially Bryan.


----------



## NXT83 (Jun 19, 2014)

*Re: The crowds don't care about Reigns and Bryan*

The WWE's fucked around with things too much and the fans are getting confused.
Vince etc NEED to get fucking clued up and fast. This is the 2nd year in a row the Royal Rumble and it's fallout has been a fiasco.
They should have just kept the fans happy and had Bryan win the fucking thing this year then have Reigns win it next year after building him up more.
Another year or Bryan getting shoved in the main event of Wrestlemania after not winning the Rumble is a total mistake on the part of the WWE. We've already seen this last year so why do it again?
If they were dead set on Reigns they should have stuck with him and if the fans still didn't come round to him they should have just turned him heel and aligned him with Heyman at Wrestlemania


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: The crowds don't care about Reigns and Bryan*

Both got 2 of the biggest pops tonight on Raw, the crowd cares about them plenty.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: The crowds don't care about Reigns and Bryan*

Sounded like Rollins got a better reaction than both Reigns and Bryan at the start of the show.


----------



## Rigby (Nov 22, 2013)

*Re: The crowds don't care about Reigns and Bryan*

Of course they didn't get huge reactions in their match. Bryan was selling the whole time, the crowd was split on the face-face dynamic, and this was at the end of 3-4 hours of Raw so the crowd was already burnt out.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: The crowds don't care about Reigns and Bryan*

Both seem to have a fairly good backing right now. Bryan has an amazing backing while Reigns has a decent fan base.


----------



## Stinger23 (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: The crowds don't care about Reigns and Bryan*

Reigns was born to be a heel. How the WWE hasn't seen it yet is beyond me.


----------



## JERIPUNK (Nov 19, 2009)

*Re: The crowds don't care about Reigns and Bryan*



RKO 4life said:


> They both haven't gotten a good pop yet in this feud. People don't want to see Reigns have to fight Bryan for his spot. Vince needs to understand you just can't lets geeks run your company.
> 
> You should'a stayed with Reigns all the way, now you got a mess with both Reigns and Bryan booming with live crowds and that is all on Vince.
> 
> Crowd for the most part was dead during the tag match.


Crowd was dead the whole entire show. As for the main event, do you blame them ? We have seen the same thing 100 times now


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: The crowds don't care about Reigns and Bryan*

*Yeah sure. You can say that the crowd really don't care about Reigns and Bryan in this feud when Bryan still gets big reactions while Reigns gets mixed reactions.*:HHH2


----------



## RKO 4life (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: The crowds don't care about Reigns and Bryan*



BtheVampireSlayer said:


> *Yeah sure. You can say that the crowd really don't care about Reigns and Bryan in this feud when Bryan still gets big reactions while Reigns gets mixed reactions.*:HHH2


Bryan has not been getting these big reactions last 3-5 weeks. Reigns out popped him last week on Raw and Smackdown and if wasn't for him pushing Bryan in the opening acting heelish he would have had maybe a better pop.

Bryan gets a pop but nothing like a top 3 babyface gets every week, now. Ambrose and Cena got the biggest pops of the night.


----------



## Darkod (Feb 8, 2015)

*Roman booked like a heel against Bryan?*

What the fuck is WWE even trying to do here? Why would Roman steal Bryan's win from him and then lay him out? It comes off as a heel move, especially attacking a underdog face like Bryan. Terrible booking.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Roman booked like a heel against Bryan?*

It's just building dissension between them. Roman felt miffed that Bryan kicked him earlier, plus he was bent out of shape because Bryan mocked his wrestling ability a bit. He may actually turn heel but he hasnt officially done it yet.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Re: The crowds don't care about Reigns and Bryan*

*The crowd was pretty dead by halfway & till the end; they gave the right pops & such but they looked sombre.*


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: The crowds don't care about Reigns and Bryan*

They both got good reactions from a shitty crowd. The crowds in general have been pretty dead post-Rumble.


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Roman booked like a heel against Bryan?*

I dont care about boos. I want this pissed off Reigns to continue, this is how his character should be.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Roman booked like a heel against Bryan?*

A heel turn is definitely possible, but as it stands, they're both faces who simply aren't getting along. It can go different ways, and that makes a compelling story.


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: The crowds don't care about Reigns and Bryan*



RKO 4life said:


> They both haven't gotten a good pop yet in this feud. People don't want to see Reigns have to fight Bryan for his spot. Vince needs to understand *you just can't lets geeks run your company.*
> 
> You should'a stayed with Reigns all the way, now you got a mess with both Reigns and Bryan booming with live crowds and that is all on Vince.
> 
> Crowd for the most part was dead during the tag match.


Yeah, because everyone that's a Daniel Bryan fan is a geek. 

Dramatization of RKO 4life making this post...


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: The crowds don't care about Reigns and Bryan*

Crowd was burnt out. They'd already seen every guy in the main event in action that night.


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: The crowds don't care about Reigns and Bryan*

People don't want to see it because they know it's an obvious filler match to get us by to WM plus by the neutral fans perspective they will probably more or less like the 2 guys involved.

I can't say i'm into it but i thought the crowd would get behind it more. Wait until the smarks get a hold of it.

Reigns reminds of Cody Rhodes in a sense that he sucks the life out of everything.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Roman booked like a heel against Bryan?*

It's still face vs face but this was done to build dissension between the 2.

He could very well turn heel but we all knew he was gonna want payback for Bryan earlier kicking him.


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: The crowds don't care about Reigns and Bryan*

They clearly want Cena back as the top guy :vince5


----------



## CenaNuff123 (Jan 26, 2014)

*Re: The crowds don't care about Reigns and Bryan*

It's difficult for the fans to care about anything involving Show and Kane.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Roman booked like a heel against Bryan?*

It's a classic storyline, but it's done well.



I will lol if Bryan goes heel.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: The crowds don't care about Reigns and Bryan*

No OP, they care about Orton don't they?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: The crowds don't care about Reigns and Bryan*

The crowd was moribund last night. Still if anyone watched without their blinders on, Bryan clearly had the best reactions from the crowd. Everything must be graded on a scale, OP. Bryan didnt have his all time best reaction from this docile crowd. Yet his weakest> anyone else's last night.


----------



## Killbane (Dec 3, 2014)

*Re: The crowds don't care about Reigns and Bryan*

A little help here. Was Reigns getting booed last night? Maybe even Bryan?


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: The crowds don't care about Reigns and Bryan*



Killbane said:


> A little help here. Was Reigns getting booed last night? Maybe even Bryan?


Reigns got like 75% boos. Bryan got some NO chants & boos, but he was mostly cheered.


----------



## KastellsPT (Nov 20, 2014)

*Re: The crowds don't care about Reigns and Bryan*



NastyYaffa said:


> Reigns got like 75% boos. Bryan got some NO chants & boos, but he was mostly cheered.


Good job, now here comes Stone Hot to correct your numbers. :eyeroll


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: Roman booked like a heel against Bryan?*

Looking at the WWE they are more likely to turn Bryan heel than Reigns


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: The crowds don't care about Reigns and Bryan*










The crowd seemed pretty invested on Raw.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

They're showing bryan as being aggressive too. These fucks might be hoping for the crowd to turn against bryan. It would solve all their problems. 

I like edgy reigns. A smiling face isn't him


----------



## Lockard The GOAT (May 30, 2007)

*Re: Roman booked like a heel against Bryan?*

Bryan should turn heel and join J&J Security as one of Seth Rollins' bodyguards. I think that role would suit him better than still pretending he belongs in the main event of Wrestlemania for the second year in a row.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: The crowds don't care about Reigns and Bryan*



NastyYaffa said:


> Reigns got like 75% boos. Bryan got some NO chants & boos, but he was mostly cheered.


 True Dat. I am flabbergasted at the attempt by some to make a:


----------



## MrLariato (Sep 5, 2014)

*Re: The crowds don't care about Reigns and Bryan*

You are f'n right.

Let's push Cena. His time is now.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: Roman booked like a heel against Bryan?*

He's been acting like a heel since the RR. Why they don't just turn him is beyond me.


----------



## Paladine (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: Roman booked like a heel against Bryan?*

Just be thankful they haven't put the tag team titles on Reigns and Bryan yet.

This is a repeat of every single feud Cena has done with a future ppv opponent.


----------



## AussieBoy97 (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Roman booked like a heel against Bryan?*

Is Reigns retarded? I swear he's getting worse every week. It's a shame, I once saw potential in him during his run with the Shield. Perhaps they split the team too early?


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

*Re: Roman booked like a heel against Bryan?*

To be fair I thought it was good booking if they are making him a heel. I liked Reigns, but after he hit Bryan with the spear I was like 'you fucking son of a bitch Reigns' and I disliked him and not in a dorky internet basement dweller 'his work rate sucks' blah blah blah kind of way but in a kayfabe you piece of shit for doing that kind of way.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

*Re: Roman booked like a heel against Bryan?*



Darkod said:


> What the fuck is WWE even trying to do here? Why would Roman steal Bryan's win from him and then lay him out? It comes off as a heel move, especially attacking a underdog face like Bryan. Terrible booking.


It completely made Reigns more interesting to me, and I like the whole blurred line drawn away from the 100% good guy/100% bad guy dynamic. 

I mean, why not? It's 2015 and WWE is growing stale, if you have a problem with WWE slightly blurring the lines of what a face should be then they simply cannot please everyone. Reigns is a bad ass, and him not giving a shit who he beats up is infinitely more interesting than generic booking (Kane/Show/DQ) 101 that WWE have been culpable of to a vastly growing extent lately. 

Your use of the term "terrible booking" really puts me off. We have seen WWE do so much, so similar, so often lately than something like this, for me anyway, is hugely refreshing.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Well this has certainly become one of the most interesting feuds in the past 10 years...


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

I divided them into 2 groups:

1. people who hate Bryan since he's now too popular and not an underdog anymore.

2. people who actually think that Roman Reigns is good.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Roman booked like a heel against Bryan?*

They will probably bryan cowardly assault him next week to turn Bryan heel and try and garner sympathy for Reigns.

By the way those boos on reigns last night, damn. Funny how these great reactions he gets are all off camera at house shows.


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: Roman booked like a heel against Bryan?*

The sooner they get to the punchline where Reigns fails the better.

He does my f*cking head in.


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

If it ever gets to the point where face Reigns gets more cheers than face Bryan we should lock the doors and throw away the key.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Did you watch RAW?
> 
> He held the sign up for almost the entire show. The people behind him couldn't see. He basically held it up for the entirety of the opening and closing matches.
> 
> Fan of Roman or not, you shouldn't hold your sign up that much. That's why he's a douche.


I agree, and IMO, he may have been a plant. The sign seemed so basic and generic and just wouldn't go down, although we are probably overthinking things here.

But those poor fans behind him  I would of been pissed if I was sitting behind that dick.


----------



## TheDazzler (Feb 3, 2015)

You must be deaf, Roman got mixed reaction, Bryan got 90-10 postive reaction. 
BTW let`s not forget the new move that Reigns invented- spear to the shoulder.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

I really do love this feud


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> I think there were a few plants in the audience tonight. The guy with that "ROMAN EMPIRE" sign had a perfect spot to get his sign on TV and he wouldn't stop holding it up all night.
> 
> Either a big time douchebag or a plant.


Tell me why is being a Regins fans automatically makes you a douchebag? Is the person not allowed to cheer for who they want?


----------



## heizenberg the G (Nov 21, 2014)

:maury :maury im enjoying the mark war around here please continue I will give props to Reigns his been entertaining in this feud. That is a first for me to say something positive about him does it matter who gots booed out of building lets just enjoy this feud its pretty good.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Stone Hot said:


> Tell me why is being a Regins fans automatically makes you a douchebag? Is the person not allowed to cheer for who they want?


I don't get it. If you don't like Bryan, you aren't a true wrestling fan. If you like Reigns, you're a douchebag or a plant. 

Bryan was entertaining as a heel, the best heel on the roster at one point. Now...it's just like he's become the IWC's version of Cena 2.0.


----------



## r0scoe (Apr 1, 2014)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> I think there were a few plants in the audience tonight. The guy with that "ROMAN EMPIRE" sign had a perfect spot to get his sign on TV and he wouldn't stop holding it up all night.
> 
> Either a big time douchebag or a plant.


He was a plant to an extent. Unless they've changed the process, WWF used to hand out signs to people at the events (cant' remember if it was a WWF article or a WWF documentary)

I say WWF becuase this was a few years ago when I found this info out

Personally I don'y really care, I dont' like Reigns and likely never will until he loses the duck lips and SWAT gear


----------



## The.Great.One (May 5, 2014)

It was sort of split, if you watch the crowd when he was saying that 40-50% hands up with the YES chants, the rest standing and watching


----------



## Marvin the Martian (Apr 19, 2014)

*Re: Roman booked like a heel against Bryan?*

*I like this booking more than the fairy tale telling, sufferin succotash, cheesy smiling Reigns they were booking him as before. I did wonder about him spearing Bryan though. It seems booking him against Bryan is only going to stir the shit pot more. I too am wondering if a heel turn is in store for somebody soon.*


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Roman booked like a heel against Bryan?*

Maybe the WWE has figured out the only way Reigns winning the title at WM this year is going to work is as a heel.

Hopefully they flip Paul Heyman to him at or after WM as well.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Roman booked like a heel against Bryan?*

This was a better Reigns in terms of character... but still, he needs to start doing cardio or something because I think many of us were right there with Bryan in the "you laid on the floor the whole match!". You can't main event and take fucking naps in every match you are in.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Roman booked like a heel against Bryan?*

Brock's leaving so book him in place. not totally the same, but minimal words, higher impact power moves, and if its in my way, spear it.

keeps mic time to minimum, and move set to lower on screen. he can take classes on both at house shows.


----------



## Kyle_C_Haight (Jan 30, 2006)

*Re: Roman booked like a heel against Bryan?*



Kabraxal said:


> ...he needs to start doing cardio or something because I think many of us were right there with Bryan in the "you laid on the floor the whole match!". You can't main event and take fucking naps in every match you are in.


I was sort of thinking to myself during the match, jokingly, "Reigns is probably gassed out on the floor" and, sure enough, Bryan called him out on it! Brilliant!

As I recall, didn't Steve Austin call Reigns out on taking a nap during the Royal Rumble, as well?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Roman booked like a heel against Bryan?*



Kyle_C_Haight said:


> I was sort of thinking to myself during the match, jokingly, "Reigns is probably gassed out on the floor" and, sure enough, Bryan called him out on it! Brilliant!
> 
> As I recall, didn't Steve Austin call Reigns out on taking a nap during the Royal Rumble, as well?


He did. And it has been the one thing that has probably pissed off or irrtated more fans than anythign else about Reigns. In the Shield he got away with it, but as a singles competitor that is supposed to be the top guy, he can't continually be this gassed.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: Roman booked like a heel against Bryan?*



A-C-P said:


> Maybe the WWE has figured out the only way Reigns winning the title at WM this year is going to work is as a heel.
> 
> Hopefully they flip Paul Heyman to him at or after WM as well.


Putting him with Heyman could hurt him even more. As great as Heyman is, he just doesn't work well for everyone. Cesaro , Axel , Ryback etc have all floundered under his management as of late. Part of that is booking and part of that is the crowd not giving a crap about who he's paired with. Who know's though


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Roman booked like a heel against Bryan?*



Stinger Fan said:


> Putting him with Heyman could hurt him even more. As great as Heyman is, he just doesn't work well for everyone. Cesaro , Axel , Ryback etc have all floundered under his management as of late. Part of that is booking and part of that is the crowd not giving a crap about who he's paired with. Who know's though


I would say Axel was a lost cause Heyman or not. Ryback was sacrificed to Punk and Cena (before Heyman), and Cesaro failed b/c Heyman didn't give a crap about him (kayfabe) and just talked about Lesnar the whole time.

If Heyman really believes in Reigns, like he did with Punk and did/does with Lesnar I think it would work great.


----------



## luckyfri (Sep 30, 2014)

*Re: Roman booked like a heel against Bryan?*

after bryan hit reigns there was a small moment when i thought wwe is turning him heel. two seconds later they made them handicap tag team what meant they have to work together.
but i did not watch the last match, because i was not interested in kane and show. some happened later and i am missing info???


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Roman booked like a heel against Bryan?*

Is he a heel or not I am confused. Stealing the win and spearing DB should make anyone insta-heel. I just don't get where they are going especially if Reigns wins, because at Mania you know Lesnar will get a face or at least mixed reaction. So they're going to crown a new star, a new face, with boo's and mixed reactions at Mania?


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

*Re: Roman booked like a heel against Bryan?*



Stinger Fan said:


> Putting him with Heyman could hurt him even more. As great as Heyman is, he just doesn't work well for everyone. Cesaro , Axel , Ryback etc have all floundered under his management as of late. Part of that is booking and part of that is the crowd not giving a crap about who he's paired with. Who know's though


To be fair to Cesaro, he was playing second fiddle to Lesnar during his whole Heyman run and thats why he was never put over by him. If Lesnar doesn't re-sign with the WWE, he is out of the picture and Heyman could definitely help Roman out since he's going to be his main "client."


----------



## mkh (Mar 25, 2005)

*Re: Roman booked like a heel against Bryan?*

his turn should be a main event backstab not a slow turn.


----------



## mkh (Mar 25, 2005)

*Re: Roman booked like a heel against Bryan?*

they should have had him all smileyng and kissing babies and hugging fat chicks after the rumble and at the right moment in a tag match with Bryen just have him screw Bryen over big time,like kicking his dog and slapping Brie kinda of a heel.and for explanation wold be simple.I tried to be the nice guy you people bood me i tried to do the right thing,you bood me.BOO ME,F**K YOU.F**K YOUR MOTHER,F**K YOUR FATHER,F**K YOUR CHILDREN AND YOUR WIFE I HOPE YOU ALL BURN IN HELL


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Roman booked like a heel against Bryan?*

They both came off as a little heelish in the final segment. Reigns more than Bryan but still Bryan tore Reigns up with what he said, there's no way Reigns couldn't respond to being told he didn't do shit and was on his back the entire match and has been on his back the entire time since the Rumble. That's a heel way to go after someone. Bryan didn't put himself over, he put Reigns down. Which is 100% the right way to go Bryan needs to show a little edge if this feud with Reigns is gonna work.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: Roman booked like a heel against Bryan?*



A-C-P said:


> I would say Axel was a lost cause Heyman or not. Ryback was sacrificed to Punk and Cena (before Heyman), and Cesaro failed b/c Heyman didn't give a crap about him (kayfabe) and just talked about Lesnar the whole time.
> 
> If Heyman really believes in Reigns, like he did with Punk and did/does with Lesnar I think it would work great.


Hmm, we'll see if it even happens so I don't know



DemBoy said:


> To be fair to Cesaro, he was playing second fiddle to Lesnar during his whole Heyman run and thats why he was never put over by him. If Lesnar doesn't re-sign with the WWE, he is out of the picture and Heyman could definitely help Roman out since he's going to be his main "client."


Honestly, Cesaro being paired off with Heyman was just absolutely terrible to begin with lol


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

*Re: Roman booked like a heel against Bryan?*



Stinger Fan said:


> Honestly, Cesaro being paired off with Heyman was just absolutely terrible to begin with lol


It could've worked if Heyman at least tried to put him over as a legit threat. But i agree with you, Cesaro was having good face reactions from the crowd and it made no sense to turn him heel after his big Mania moment.


----------



## McCringleberry (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: Roman booked like a heel against Bryan?*

Just causing friction between the 2. Best believe Bryan will drop Reigns with the Knee + tonight at Smackdown or next week's Raw at the latest.



amhlilhaus said:


> A smiling face isn't him


But at some point Reigns will turn in to one if he gets over fully. That's the end game Vince has in mind for him. All this resentment of Reigns has only postponed the inevitable. Roman and the Beanstalk will return at some point. I'd bank on it.


----------



## Davion McCool (Dec 1, 2011)

*Re: Roman booked like a heel against Bryan?*

I'm happy because the WWE seem to be doing exactly what I called for after the Royal Rumble, that is, take advantage of the "controversey" and the fact that a large amount of the fans hate Reigns by booking him in a face vs face with Bryan and let him go full tweener. He was going to get booed at Wrestlemania anyway, the best option is to crystallise that resentment and book a coherent story out of it.

If people are invested in a character (be it booing or cheering for them), you shouldn't waste it.


----------



## RebelArch86 (Apr 23, 2013)

*Re: Roman booked like a heel against Bryan?*



StupidSexyFlanders said:


> They will probably bryan cowardly assault him next week to turn Bryan heel and try and garner sympathy for Reigns.
> 
> By the way those boos on reigns last night, damn. Funny how these great reactions he gets are all off camera at house shows.


Almost like the wrestling press have to shill for WWE to keep their cushy positions?


----------



## Robcore™ (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: Roman booked like a heel against Bryan?*

A storyline that works, but perhaps this has happened too soon.

Look at it like this. Storyline wise, forget the crowds, the smarks, break it down to basic story telling. 

Roman Reigns is a man who came ridiculously close to winning the Rumble in 2014, who came back at Royal Rumble 2015 and won the event, securing a match against the biggest superstar on the WWE roster as it currently stands. Reigns, a young rookie in the midst of it all going up against a former UFC Champion, the youngest WWE Champion and a man who is currently destroying everybody else on the roster, including breaking the legendary streak only 12 months prior. And this match isn't just a WWE Championship match on any old show, but on the grandest stage of them all; Wrestlemania. This is Reign's big match, the first real opportunity for him to show the world that he's ready to roll with the big dogs. Even if he goes toe to toe and fails to win the belt, he's pulled the Anomaly to a close match, closer than anybody else has recently.

This is fairy tale stuff. Except..

Now, he has a thorn in his side; Daniel Bryan. A man who was also in the Royal Rumble and was eliminated early in to the match. A man who has had his Wrestlemania moment, regardless of whatever happened afterwards, Bryan has had his Wrestlemania moment. Roman Reigns hasn't, and right now has this thorn in his side that's trying to push him out of his big moment, his big opportunity to demonstrate to the world that he can cut it with the big dogs.

That's why he tagged himself in to finish the match, to show Bryan that he's the one who should be taken seriously. That's why when Bryan pushed him and, storyline wise, disrespected him he snapped and speared Bryan.

The storyline works, it's a good way of blurring the lines and making for a more exciting path to Wrestlemania. Personally, I think this is the best way to elevate Reigns; he's far better serious than trying to get him over as a Rock-clone. Let him be what he's good at.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Roman booked like a heel against Bryan?*

For those saying Reigns was being heel, how would a babyface react when under the same situation with a guy disrespecting you and physically provoked you twice in the same night after a match?

If the roles were reversed, you would have said Bryan was the babyface for standing up for himself. It is just two wrestlers that believe they are better than the other.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

*Reigns/Bryan Promo To Start Raw Kinda Painful To Watch*

On one side, we have Reigns trying to sound as good as he looks and failing coming off as having little personality. On the other, we got Bryan talking really loud with those extra long gaps between words. 

One is there for his looks and the other for his wrestling and likeability, but they both stink on the mic. When the Authorities music hit, I was like thank god.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Reigns/Bryan Promo To Start Raw Kinda Painful To Watch*

To each their own, I really liked their promo together. I thought Reigns had much better delivery than usual, and Bryan's material and comedic timing were spot on.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Reigns/Bryan Promo To Start Raw Kinda Painful To Watch*



THANOS said:


> To each their own, I really liked their promo together. I thought Reigns had much better delivery than usual, and Bryan's material and comedic timing were spot on.


I agree this was probably Reigns best promo to date, even though it was not great he improved a lot.
I give him credit for doing a little better than in the past


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

People seem to be more focused on the crowd reactions than they are on the excellent story being told. These two are playing off of each other wonderfully. Bryan is being Bryan and Roman is finally getting some of that bad ass treatment that got him over in the first place. Should be a win for everyone.


----------



## Peter_Sellers (Oct 7, 2014)

xhbkx said:


> Stupidest crowd ever?* If this is the reaction Daniel Bryan is going to get in the next few weeks (he also got booed last week), say goodbye to the possibility of a triple threat match at WM*.


Dear God let us hope. The backlash against Bryan that is building is organic. Blowing up twitter with CancelWWENetwork, the constant whining and complaining. It's only natural to expect some people are sick and tired of the shit. 

So yeah I hope the boos grow louder and he isn't placed in the main event for another triple threat match. He's been back two months, he feels like a third wheel on a Lesnar Reigns feud that should already be under way.

Sorry, Daniel Bryans fans make it extremely difficult to like the guy.

Yay.


----------



## Stadhart (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Daniel Bryan getting booed when he said he was a better wrestler than Roman Reigns*



DJHJR86 said:


> And no way in hell was that entire crowd doing "YES" chants...I'd say it was 60%. Reigns got more vocal boos, especially when he shoved Bryan...*but Bryan got a ton of boos when he said he was a better wrestler than Reigns*. Stop denying these. Both guys got a mixed reaction. It's ok to admit this. It means both guys have fans. Or maybe the "universe" is sick of both of them?


one of the dumbest crowd reactions I've heard in a while - whatever you think of either wrestler it isn't even up for debate that Bryan is about a million times better at wrestling than Reigns

that whole segment just showed how both men are shit on the mic


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Reigns/Bryan Promo To Start Raw Kinda Painful To Watch*



THANOS said:


> To each their own, I really liked their promo together. I thought Reigns had much better delivery than usual, and Bryan's material and comedic timing were spot on.


I am enjoying their interactions together. Hopefully, they'll draw the best out of one another both in the build up and the execution of their match. If they can draw that Memphis crowd in, it could be a very memorable confrontation.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Peter_Sellers said:


> Dear God let us hope. The backlash against Bryan that is building is organic. Blowing up twitter with CancelWWENetwork, the constant whining and complaining. It's only natural to expect some people are sick and tired of the shit.
> 
> So yeah I hope the boos grow louder and he isn't placed in the main event for another triple threat match. He's been back two months, he feels like a third wheel on a Lesnar Reigns feud that should already be under way.
> 
> ...


Yeah 80% of people cheering for DB and at most 20% booing him is really a huge backlash LOL.
the backlash is mostly 80% booing Reings and only 20% cheering him.

the delusions of Reigns fans never cease to amazing me.

DB is still getting the biggest pops in the country. And by the reports from SD he got huge pops and Reigns was getting lots of boos




FriedTofu said:


> For those saying Reigns was being heel, how would a babyface react when under the same situation with a guy disrespecting you and physically provoked you twice in the same night after a match?
> 
> If the roles were reversed, you would have said Bryan was the babyface for standing up for himself. It is just two wrestlers that believe they are better than the other.


They would act like DB did when he by mistake hit Reigns with the knee.
He apologized for it and tried to explain what happen.

Reigns go the cheap tag an stole the one. Then turned his back on Bryan like THREE TIMES so Bryan tried to get his attention.

If you don't think what Reigns was doing were heel things, you really don't know anything about wrestling

If Reigns was being a face, he would have explained to DB he thought he was in trouble and was trying to tag in to help him then shake his hand at the end of the match and raise their hands together.

That would have been the FACE THING TO DO. Not stealing the win, then turning your back and waking away from your tag partner.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> They would act like DB did when he by mistake hit Reigns with the knee.
> He apologized for it and tried to explain what happen.
> 
> Reigns go the cheap tag an stole the one. Then turned his back on Bryan like THREE TIMES so Bryan tried to get his attention.
> ...


And Bryan screaming at him all the time aggressively is face behaviour?

Reigns stole the win, and he didn't care. He wanted to show up Bryan cause you know, they are competitors in a few weeks time.

The issue with your example is Regins wanted to get the win. He didn't think Bryan was in trouble. It would be more of a heel thing if they went with your example of Reigns trying to snake his way out of stealing the win by offering to shake Bryan's hand.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

FriedTofu said:


> And Bryan screaming at him all the time aggressively is face behaviour?
> 
> Reigns stole the win, and he didn't care. He wanted to show up Bryan cause you know, they are competitors in a few weeks time.
> 
> The issue with your example is Regins wanted to get the win. He didn't think Bryan was in trouble. It would be more of a heel thing if they went with your example of Reigns trying to snake his way out of stealing the win by offering to shake Bryan's hand.


A face does not try to SHOW UP anyone that is on his team for a match. That is what a HEEL WOULD DO. Trying to show up someone is not very sportsman like. 

So are you saying when the Miz and Sandow were in tag matches and the Miz would take himself in that is not being a heel, its being a face?

Yeah ok

I guess in the Miz and Sandow feud Miz is being the face, I mean he is just showing up Sandow right? Miz isn't being a heel at all when he does that stuff


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> A face does not try to SHOW UP anyone that is on his team for a match. That is what a HEEL WOULD DO. Trying to show up someone is not very sportsman like.
> 
> So are you saying when the Miz and Sandow were in tag matches and the Miz would take himself in that is not being a heel, its being a face?
> 
> ...


Go back and watch two top single babyfaces in a tag match trying to outdo each other before their single match showdown at a PPV. Thanks you for trying.

Once in a while a babyface show some attitude and is labelled a heel before the programme has run its course.

Face it if the roles were reversed, you would have spinned it as Reigns provoking Bryan and Bryan stood up for himself.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

FriedTofu said:


> Go back and watch two top single babyfaces in a tag match trying to outdo each other before their single match showdown at a PPV. Thanks you for trying.
> 
> Once in a while a babyface show some attitude and is labelled a heel before the programme has run its course.
> 
> Face it if the roles were reversed, you would have spinned it as Reigns provoking Bryan and Bryan stood up for himself.



Out doing someone and showing up someone are two different things. Why are you changing terms now? And Faces don't take themselves in to get pins when other faces have the match won.

out doing someone is trying to outcompete someone, where as showing up someone is a dick move and is rubbing someones face in what you are doing which is a HEEL ACT because when you show up someone you are trying to embarrass them, how is that something a face does? And showing up where your words.

Feel free to show me examples of that happening. 

And I love how you totally ignored my Miz example of him doing exactly what Reings is doing to DB and Miz is the heel while Sandow is the face. 

And you are wrong if the roles were reversed I would be bitching about the WWE trying to turn DB heel and saying that is how they are trying to get him less over by getting the fans to boo him by having him do heelish acts

I am done destroying your arguments


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Out doing someone and showing up someone are two different things. Why are you changing terms now? And Faces don't take themselves in to get pins when other faces have the match won.
> 
> out doing someone is trying to outcompete someone, where as showing up someone is a dick move and is rubbing someones face in what you are doing which is a HEEL ACT because when you show up someone you are trying to embarrass them, how is that something a face does? And showing up where your words.
> 
> ...


I'm guess I'm not as OCD as you on the terms used to describe the situation. Reigns wanted to one up Bryan that's all my point was. Did Reigns flaunt his victory over Bryan like Miz like a heel?

Examples: Every Cena feud in the past?

I ignored your Miz/Mizdow example because there was a clear heel/face dynamic in that tag team. There isn't in Reigns/Bryan at the moment except in fans that want to pigeon hole their roles after one night on Raw. The context is different.

Good. Trying to argue with Bryan marks is tiring.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

If it was a normal tag match and they both worked together the whole match, it would be a different story.

but Reigns took a nap on the floor the entire match before tagging himself in, steal the win and spear the other babyface, yes, that's a goddamn heel turn. don't know why people don't understand it.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

There was a very small minority not cheering for Bryan otherwise he was very well over as usual.

Still don't think as much last year.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: Roman booked like a heel against Bryan?*



Robcore™ said:


> A storyline that works, but perhaps this has happened too soon.
> 
> Look at it like this. Storyline wise, forget the crowds, the smarks, break it down to basic story telling.
> 
> ...


My God this is 100% the truth. Just wish more people would realize this.


----------



## Mr T_712 (Feb 11, 2015)

I don't see why this is an argument Daniel Bryan has way more technical ability than Reigns way more wrestling ability than Reigns and is as good as if not better than him on the mic. The only thing Reigns has over Bryan, in my mind, is that he is stronger than Bryan.
Thanks for reading


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

I am really loving this feud that they are having. Bryan and Reigns personalities and characters mix very well with each other. I love the chemistry between the 2. I hope they feud more after fastlane and build to a bigger match perhaps at a summer slam


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Apr 5, 2013)

Monterossa said:


> If it was a normal tag match and they both worked together the whole match, it would be a different story.
> 
> but Reigns took a nap on the floor the entire match before tagging himself in, steal the win and spear the other babyface, yes, that's a goddamn heel turn. don't know why people don't understand it.


It's reasoning like this why WWE never does't ever do face vs face feuds.


----------



## Zanvic (Mar 8, 2010)

Monterossa said:


> If it was a normal tag match and they both worked together the whole match, it would be a different story.
> 
> but Reigns took a nap on the floor the entire match before tagging himself in, steal the win and spear the other babyface, yes, that's a goddamn heel turn. don't know why people don't understand it.


Reigns is always napping during matches.


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

Just reading through the thread. Looking at some of the comments about Monday's Raw Main Event how does Reigns taking a double chokeslam and a knock out punch from Big Show equal Reigns took a nap the whole match? It looks to me that the storyline here is Bryan and Reigns aren't on the same page. In the opener Byan accidentally hit Reigns with the knee but Reigns misunderstood and thought it was on purpose. In the Main Event Reigns gets taking out and couldn't help Bryan but Bryan misunderstood and thought Reigns let him do all the work to take the glory. I really wish some people would watch the show as a fan and see this story playing out.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

honestly, I would rather see bryan/reigns at wrestlemania rather than brock/reigns, as much as a bryan mark as i am im glad they're both getting mixed reactions because that's what creates good feuds and fuck it if reigns does go on to win the title at mania then oh well. Im tired of bitching about it lol, Im gonna keep watching it anyway.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

Hannibal Lector said:


> It's reasoning like this why WWE never does't ever do face vs face feuds.


Exactly, take Austin Vs. Rock for example leading up to wrestlemania 17, bryan should knee the fuck out of reigns next monday.


----------



## Robcore™ (Jan 7, 2010)

Monterossa said:


> If it was a normal tag match and they both worked together the whole match, it would be a different story.
> 
> but Reigns took a nap on the floor the entire match before tagging himself in, steal the win and spear the other babyface, yes, that's a goddamn heel turn. don't know why people don't understand it.


Except it isn't. Seriously.

The main reason why this isn't a heel turn is because of the circumstance and psychology behind it. This isn't a heel turn with absolutely no reasoning behind it, or at least a clear reason. Reigns has been dragged in to Bryan's feud with the Authority when he didn't have to, to try and do the right thing. But doing the right thing has meant that he now has this thorn in his side, this threat to his big moment at Wrestlemania. Is Bryan trying to do the right thing by Reigns? No. If anything, it's Bryan who's done the dick move through this feud.

Forget the crowd reactions, break it down to simple, basic story telling. Make it even more simple, but yourself in Reigns' shoes. You were the last man eliminated at the Royal Rumble 2014, did you get a prize for that or another chance to main event Wrestlemania? No. So you didn't complain about it, everything happened, you got injured, you came back in time for the Rumble and, look at that, you went one better this year and won! You're on the lane to Wrestlemania, no matter what you're up against the WWE Champion Brock Lesnar. The biggest, baddest wrestler in the business. The man who did the unthinkable and broke the streak. Except.. no, you're not, you've got another hurdle to complete first. 

A man who had the same opportunity as yourself but got eliminated halfway through it is now up against you with your prize asset on the line. Your first opportunity at the big one. The first, real opportunity to show the world you've got what it takes to be the WWE Champion, to kick it with the big boys. You sit back and you think "actually.. is this fair?". It isn't. Especially when you've got yourself in to a feud you didn't have to get involved in, getting targeted because of it, and you may not even have your big chance at the end of it because somebody who has already had their Wrestlemania moment has stormed in and pushed you aside.

I'd be inclined to snap like Reigns had.

If the Miz had done the exact same thing to Mizdow, it's a heel and dick move because you know that he's doing it because he's being a dick. That's the only reasoning revealed behind it. But Reigns? No. His story is unfold for all to see.

Reigns is not a heel here. He's still a face, much like Daniel Bryan. Faces can attack faces and retaliate. It's just blurring the lines, making and winning fans on both sides.

Saddens me how people can't see this.


----------



## Unknown2013 (Oct 31, 2013)

Robcore™ said:


> Faces can attack faces and retaliate. It's just blurring the lines, making and winning fans on both sides.
> 
> Saddens me how people can't see this.


Yeah. Stone Cold or the Rock would've retaliated. A face tag team came out to help face HHH once and then he pedigree them both for no good reason and that wasn't a heel turn. Hell, even Batista and Cena attacked each other as faces.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: This Is Outta Hand: Casuals vs Smarks Booing The Other's Favorite*



DGenerationMC said:


> Jesus Christ, is it 2006 again?
> 
> :cena
> 
> I feel sorry for Roman.


Why the fuck do people keep saying they feel sorry for Roman? Have you read any of his interviews?

News flash people. Roman's kind of dick

In fact, it's been said that behind the scenes he acts entitled, like he know's he's "the guy" going forward.

Probably why he's made no effort to improve himself in anyway since his push started. Why even bother when Vince already has a hard on for you?

Fuck him.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: This Is Outta Hand: Casuals vs Smarks Booing The Other's Favorite*



Arkham258 said:


> Why the fuck do people keep saying they feel sorry for Roman? Have you read any of his interviews?
> 
> News flash people. Roman's kind of dick
> 
> ...


Ok, I'll go back to feeling sorry for Cena.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I feel sorry for Sandow.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

FriedTofu said:


> I'm guess I'm not as OCD as you on the terms used to describe the situation. Reigns wanted to one up Bryan that's all my point was. Did Reigns flaunt his victory over Bryan like Miz like a heel?
> 
> Examples: Every Cena feud in the past?
> 
> ...


yeah ok

here ya go wrestling podcast

even they say Reigns was acting like a heel






You are the only person who' thinks it was not a heel move by Reigns

And yes its tiring getting destroyed by simple logic, which you seemed to get owned a lot on this board


----------



## Captain Mental (Aug 31, 2014)

WWE creative trying to book anything elaborate in this feud is likely to be mess.

Wouldn't surprise me that they'd go back and forth week after week til mania, hinting on heel turns for both Reigns and Bryan until everybody is confused, and then turn some other guy instead that was not involved in this to begin with.

I'm not a Bryan or Reigns mark, but I have to agree with Birthday Massacre, as in this week it was signs of a heel turn for Reigns.


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

birthday_massacre said:


> yeah ok
> 
> here ya go wrestling podcast
> 
> ...


I don't care whether Reigns is heel or face because he's gonna be my favorite on the wwe roster regardless but, in* Kayfabe* terms if getting beat up to the point that you can't help your teammate and then tagging in and getting a win for your team. Having a altercation with your teammate and being the bigger man and trying to walk away then being pushed by your teammate until you finally retaliate is a heel move I don't understand that logic. Bryan was the aggresor although Reigns couldn't help him because he got taking out, Reigns jump on the apron after he recovered tagged in won the match Reigns tried to walk away but Bryan pushed him. How is Reigns the bad guy in this?


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

They are two babyfaces currently in a feud involving a match which will lead up to a championship match at WrestleMania, and are trying to one up each other in the process...what am I missing?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Both guys are getting the best out of each other here. Reigns has been 100000 times better the last two weeks.

It was definitely a heel move by Reigns though. He did fuck all the entire match, let Bryan get his ass kicked and when Bryan did all the work to come back, he finally tagged in and stole the win. Then when Bryan got pissed about it, he speared him. Sure he was pushed, but it's not like Bryan slapped or punched him.


----------



## Fred Spoila (Aug 7, 2013)

Only Horny Women and Kids boo Bryan, besides that bloke in the red front row on Monday, Which is a Percentage off the Audience, so its hardly surprising.


----------



## RKO 4life (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: The crowds don't care about Reigns and Bryan*

New update is that on Smackdown you could hear them talk to one another. Bryan getting in piped pops lol. That is a sign of the crowd not liking this.

They should have went with Orton and Ambrose in the 3 way.

Damn, Reigns was over but handing Bryan a match is killing it.


----------



## McCringleberry (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: The crowds don't care about Reigns and Bryan*



RKO 4life said:


> New update is that on Smackdown you could hear them talk to one another. Bryan getting in piped pops lol. That is a sign of the crowd not liking this.
> 
> They should have went with Orton and Ambrose in the 3 way.
> 
> Damn, Reigns was over but handing Bryan a match is killing it.


Because the camera was in their faces. The crowd couldn't hear them talking and Bryan sure as hell didn't get piped in pops. Get real.


----------



## RKO 4life (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: The crowds don't care about Reigns and Bryan*



McCringleberry said:


> Because the camera was in their faces. The crowd couldn't hear them talking and Bryan sure as hell didn't get piped in pops. Get real.


Watch again when he first got into the ring. Do you have ears?


----------



## McCringleberry (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: The crowds don't care about Reigns and Bryan*



RKO 4life said:


> Watch again when he first got into the ring. Do you have ears?


I've watched the entire thing 3 times already. You're just a lost cause.


----------



## RKO 4life (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: The crowds don't care about Reigns and Bryan*



McCringleberry said:


> I've watched the entire thing 3 times already. You're just a lost cause.


You really watched it 3 times and still couldn't hear piped in cheers for him? Go back right before Rigns comes down to the ring, you will hear it.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> yeah ok
> 
> here ya go wrestling podcast
> 
> ...


Not watching the clickbait/advertising. Summarise his/your point?

I'm not the only person who think it was not a heel move. Let the story play out before you jump to conclusions. It seems like you never watched a build up to a face vs face singles match before.

I guess by your simple logic Reigns turned face again on Smackdown.


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

FriedTofu said:


> Not watching the clickbait/advertising. Summarise his/your point?
> 
> I'm not the only person who think it was not a heel move. Let the story play out before you jump to conclusions. It seems like you never watched a build up to a face vs face singles match before.
> 
> I guess by your simple logic Reigns turned face again on Smackdown.


The whole thing is the miscommunitcation/tension between the two. That's the story being told. Bryan kicked Reigns by accident Reigns thought he did it on purpose. Reigns got beat up (a point all the Reigns was acting like a heel people are leaving out) so he couldn't help Bryan Bryan thought he did it on purpose. Its just storytelling.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

Fred Spoila said:


> Only Horny Women and Kids boo Bryan, besides that bloke in the red front row on Monday, Which is a Percentage off the Audience, so its hardly surprising.


you're rude. some male fans want to get fucked by Reigns too.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

of course it's a heel move by reigns. WWE knows the crowd would revolt if they tried to make Bryan look like a heel. it works with reings because while he does have supporters the vast majority of the fans see him as a villain in the Bryan story.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*To be honest I thought they'd keep Bryan far away from Reigns for years to come, but thankfully they've done it the way they have because I'm really enjoying the chemistry & particularly the match.

edit: match was fucking awesome.*


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Gotta say that after watching SD and more importantly their turmoil match, I am now 100% sure WM SHOULD be Bryan/Reigns/Lesnar.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Too bad it can't be just Reigns/Bryan at WM for the title.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

DJHJR86 said:


> Too bad it can't be just Reigns/Bryan at WM for the title.


Implying Reigns/Bryan would in any way be better than Lesnar/Bryan

ut


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

DJHJR86 said:


> Too bad it can't be just Reigns/Bryan at WM for the title.


Agree. I've really come to enjoy their chemistry and feud. Lesnar isn't even around and when he does show up, the WWE doesn't always book him properly.

I hope there can be a long term feud between the two after WM 31.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

The Inbred Goatman said:


> Implying Reigns/Bryan would in any way be better than Lesnar/Bryan
> 
> ut


Lesnar = part timer.

3 years going strong having a part timer main event WrestleMania.

Not good, IMO.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

I wouldn't be mad if Wrestlemania closed with Bryan vs Reigns, with Lesnar nowhere to be seen. 
This feud reminded me why I favor fulltime people over part-timers

Bryan and Roman are getting the absolute best out of each other. This feels like an old-school rivalry between men that are pissed, that are VERY different from each other, and that, for the lack of a better word, are becoming rivals. 

I can honestly say that this is the feud to stablish Roman as a main event singles competitor. He and Bryan are giving me legit Cena/Edge and Cena/Punk vibes.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

I think someone was spot on when he/she said that Bryan could be Mick Foley to Reigns' Triple H.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


> I think someone was spot on when he/she said that Bryan could be Mick Foley to Reigns' Triple H.


That was me and it has made me love and respect Bryan even more than I do. The American Dragon is what Reigns' has needed all along. Roman has to learn and improve from someone. I can't think of a better teacher than Bryan.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

tbp82 said:


> The whole thing is the miscommunitcation/tension between the two. That's the story being told. Bryan kicked Reigns by accident Reigns thought he did it on purpose. Reigns got beat up (a point all the Reigns was acting like a heel people are leaving out) so he couldn't help Bryan Bryan thought he did it on purpose. Its just storytelling.


That's my point. Isn't Bryan assuming Reigns didn't help on purpose a heel move too like that? Bryan going overaggressive can be seen as being a dick and being heel too.

If anything, it is more tweener and WWE can go either way for Reigns at the moment. WWE could simply just use Reigns in a heel role in the match based on crowd reaction in this feud and keep Reigns as a babyface after. Yet all the Bryan marks want to pigeon hole Reigns as a heel because they see him spear their darling.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

DJHJR86 said:


> Too bad it can't be just Reigns/Bryan at WM for the title.


Thank god it isn't. Gimme Bryan vs Brock anyday.

Reigns vs Bryan simply isn't doing it for me.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

LKRocks said:


> I wouldn't be mad if Wrestlemania closed with Bryan vs Reigns, with Lesnar nowhere to be seen.
> This feud reminded me why I favor fulltime people over part-timers
> 
> Bryan and Roman are getting the absolute best out of each other. This feels like an old-school rivalry between men that are pissed, that are VERY different from each other, and that, for the lack of a better word, are becoming rivals.


I agree on the rivalry, but I don't agree on that Mania finish. The finish should be all about who pins Lesnar, and Roman should be doing that. But by all means have him out of the ring for 5 minutes at a time taking a nap while Bryan wears down Lesnar. The finish should be Roman stealing the win after Bryan did all the work, just like the Turmoil match. 

Have him claim that it doesn't matter how long you go, it matters who got pinned in the end, and Bryan shouldn't have been there to begin with. If Bryan wanted to kill himself wearing down Lesnar, who was he to stand in his way? Simply Good Strategy for a Triple Threat and therefore it was won fair and square!



LKRocks said:


> I can honestly say that this is the feud to stablish Roman as a main event singles competitor. He and Bryan are giving me legit Cena/Edge and Cena/Punk vibes.


If they do this right, they can set it up so that you have 2 Top Guys coexisting at the same time for the first time in WWE History. Roman is a Face to Casuals/Marks, Heel to Smarks. Bryan is a Face to Smarks, Heel to Casuals/Marks. Both guys claim to be the Face of the Company.

Each takes half the fanbase.

Then split the roster based on either technical wrestling or traditional look/booking and lining up behind the two guys, and have them go to war. Have it be like AFC(passing game) vs NFC(smash mouth). Drill it all the way down to the Divas Division where Nikki and Brie find themselves on opposing sides of the war.

Then you have a place to put NXT folk like Neville, without having to reformat them. Also, take the map and start laying out smark vs casual cities and slant the match cards based on which is over for that city. Philly and what not, go with Bryan-types with good technical wrestling showcased. For casual cities, go with more of a Roman-style lineup and traditional booking. Do the same with PPV's.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

I just listened to Mark Madden's interview w/ Daniel Bryan, and damn, Bryan put Reigns over pretty huge there. Can't wait for their match. :clap


----------



## Big Bird (Nov 24, 2014)

Oh, I just want everybody to know that I predicted that these two would make great rivals a loooong time before Reigns even won the Rumble. 

Incredible foresight, just incredible. Vintage Big Bird.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

> The more I think about it, the more Daniel’s recent behavior sort of makes sense in context when you think about the fact that yes, both men have been screwed up by The Authority in the past and yes, they both have their grievances, but compared to Roman, Daniel’s suffered harder and for way longer underneath their rule.
> It’s less of a character ‘derailment’ than it is accentuating an aspect of his personality ie. he’s the battle-hardened pragmatist to Roman’s younger rookie idealist.
> He’s lost everything to The Authority including a good friend; Roman may have been betrayed by one brother yes, but he’s got Dean and his family to emotionally fall back on whereas for Daniel, it’s been him and the crowd whom he likely knows may support him now but also turn on him one day the same way they did before this.
> Daniel is, to a point, more of a 'One versus All' than Roman actually is, and he, having been stepped on for so long, having been fired and rehired and stripped of his title that he fought tooth and nail days after he’d won it, is understandably take-no-prisoners about getting it back.
> ...


Interesting article I read.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


> I just listened to Mark Madden's interview w/ Daniel Bryan, and damn, Bryan put Reigns over pretty huge there. Can't wait for their match. :clap


By any chance, do you have a link? Thank you.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Empress said:


> By any chance, do you have a link? Thank you.


http://www.iheart.com/show/139-Mark-Madden-Super-Genius/?episode_id=27157986

Giving it a listen right now


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

cookiepuss said:


> http://www.iheart.com/show/139-Mark-Madden-Super-Genius/?episode_id=27157986
> 
> Giving it a listen right now


Thanks. And :lol at your avi/siggy. These two have such great chemistry. Never thought I'd enjoy a Bryan/Reigns program this much.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Empress said:


> Thanks. And :lol at your avi/siggy. These two have such great chemistry. Never thought I'd enjoy a Bryan/Reigns program this much.


No problemo! And yeah, who would have ever thought, right? These 2 are a perfect match for each other.


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

cookiepuss said:


> No problemo! And yeah, who would have ever thought, right? These 2 are a perfect match for each other.


:lol I love your sig. I didn't even remember that part. His look/tag in is great :lmao


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Ravensflock88 said:


> :lol I love your sig. I didn't even remember that part. His look/tag in is great :lmao


Haha. That part was during a commercial break. Someone posted it on twitter, so I took it and ran with it


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

cookiepuss said:


> Haha. That part was during a commercial break. Someone posted it on twitter, so I took it and ran with it


Love the sig. The sig shows that Reigns is doing quite well in this "non cookie cutter" face role.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Roman booked like a heel against Bryan?*



A-C-P said:


> Maybe the WWE has figured out the only way Reigns winning the title at WM this year is going to work is as a heel.
> 
> Hopefully they flip Paul Heyman to him at or after WM as well.


Reigns turning heel and joining Heyman works if Reigns gets screwed so more with booking. Let's say he defeats Daniel Bryan at Fastlane, but there is a technicality for whatever reason (foot under the ropes, interference, etc.) Something that takes Reigns' win away once again. Reigns would then be so pissed off that he would do anything to make sure he walks out of WM 31 with the championship -- such as aligning himself with Paul Heyman.


----------



## McCringleberry (Jan 15, 2015)

I certainly hope this match blows everything else out of the water at Fastlane but to be truthful the first Bryan/Reigns singles match kinda sucked. Has Reigns improved enough since then to change things? If cardio becomes a factor then what does D-Bry come up with to mask that factor other than rest holds/spots? I'm hoping for the best but it all comes down to Reigns. He either can go or this PPV will be remembered forever as Gassedlane.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

McCringleberry said:


> I certainly hope this match blows everything else out of the water at Fastlane but to be truthful the first Bryan/Reigns singles match kinda sucked. Has Reigns improved enough since then to change things? If cardio becomes a factor then what does D-Bry come up with to mask that factor other than rest holds/spots? I'm hoping for the best but it all comes down to Reigns. He either can go or this PPV will be remembered forever as Gassedlane.


I think all Bryan needs to do, is turn up the aggression and just beat on Reigns ass with vicious strikes if his cardio starts to give way. I think the match is totally going to surprise people and Bryan will be out to prove how he could believably beat Lesnar by using the most vicious strikes, submissions, and suplexes WWE fans have ever seen him do.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

McCringleberry said:


> I certainly hope this match blows everything else out of the water at Fastlane but to be truthful the first Bryan/Reigns singles match kinda sucked. Has Reigns improved enough since then to change things? If cardio becomes a factor then what does D-Bry come up with to mask that factor other than rest holds/spots? I'm hoping for the best but it all comes down to Reigns. He either can go or this PPV will be remembered forever as Gassedlane.


I think the match definitely has potential. Bryan has made a lot of not-so-good wrestlers look like million bucks before. Bray Wyatt last year for an example.

Also if the crowd is hot for the match, that will only help.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

It has potential. Reigns is a much better fucking heel because he is a badass, one of few words and malicious actions. 

Bryan is perfect to turn him heel, perfect. However if they turn him heel they'll have to turn Rollins face if he's going to cash in on him on the Raw after WM or at WM ... but that happens, lots of turns and unexpected things happen on that night.


----------



## McCringleberry (Jan 15, 2015)

Phaedra said:


> It has potential. Reigns is a much better fucking heel because he is a badass, one of few words and malicious actions.
> 
> Bryan is perfect to turn him heel, perfect. However if they turn him heel they'll have to turn Rollins face if he's going to cash in on him on the Raw after WM or at WM ... but that happens, lots of turns and unexpected things happen on that night.


Rumor is Seth won't get a title run anytime soon since we saw his top 3 inches...er...moves on the internetz.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

McCringleberry said:


> Rumor is Seth won't get a title run anytime soon since we saw his top 3 inches...er...moves on the internetz.


Well we all know just how bullshit that would be ... It's so fucking shit. It's just sabotage on his career not the man, sabotaging the man for being a price is fine you know whatever ... but oh shit I don't want to get into this again lol. They should just rerun this with Rollins have him win again in June and reboot.


----------



## Ryan93 (Aug 8, 2009)

WM needs to be Bryan/Reigns/Lesnar. I know a triple threat match for the title two years in a row is lame, but fuck it. Bryan has brought out the best in Reigns, their rivalry has been awesome. Brock is Brock, a bad ass motherfucker.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

I don't want them to turn Reigns heel...especially if they are planning on going with the triple threat idea. Keep him as a tweener.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

DJHJR86 said:


> I don't want them to turn Reigns heel...especially if they are planning on going with the triple threat idea. Keep him as a tweener.


I find it about 100x more likely that Bryan turns heel rather than Reigns. They want to build Reigns as a face, and will do whatever it takes to make that happen. At the same time, I do believe casuals/marks do want to cheer for Reigns, they simply need a reason to care. 

The money for Reigns is in being a face at the current time, not a heel.

At the same time, Bryan can solidify his status with the smarks by turning heel. It will not hurt him one bit, and in fact could rejuvenate his career.. particularly if they remove the restrictor plate they've had strapped to his back and let him go full out In more of an American Dragon-style aggressive character. Smarks will go over the moon, and he'll be in a position to torment Reigns and put that guy over as the Top Face.

The simple fact is that Bryan might be a B+ player as a watered down Face, but he could very well be an A+ player as a no-holds-barred heel.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

tailhook said:


> I find it about 100x more likely that Bryan turns heel rather than Reigns. They want to build Reigns as a face, and will do whatever it takes to make that happen. At the same time, I do believe casuals/marks do want to cheer for Reigns, they simply need a reason to care.
> 
> The money for Reigns is in being a face at the current time, not a heel.
> 
> ...


I was thinking the same thing. If they want Reigns to go over at Fast Lane, they could turn Bryan heel to try and get more of the crowd behind Reigns at Wrestlemania. A Bryan heel turn would be refreshing because he's so damned entertaining as a heel.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*Bryan "I had one less title defense then Lesnar I don't think they had to strip it from me"*

I will give him that one that was good :grin2:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Bryan "I had one less title defense then Lesnar I don't think they had to strip it from me"*

Bryan stole the whole segment.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: Bryan "I had one less title defense then Lesnar I don't think they had to strip it from me"*

Bryan stole the spotlight and he wasn't even on screen. He was brilliant on commentary.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Bryan "I had one less title defense then Lesnar I don't think they had to strip it from me"*

*Trolling Bryan was hilarious. He was definitely the highlight of the segment. I can't wait to see what petty shit Reigns does later in response :mark:*


----------



## McCringleberry (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: Bryan "I had one less title defense then Lesnar I don't think they had to strip it from me"*



Pyro and bullshit said:


> *Trolling Bryan was hilarious. He was definitely the highlight of the segment. I can't wait to see what petty shit Reigns does later in response :mark:*


I'm not expecting much cause, you know, Reigns but I'm hopeful.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Bryan "I had one less title defense then Lesnar I don't think they had to strip it from me"*

i'm looking forward to the retaliation too lol.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Bryan "I had one less title defense then Lesnar I don't think they had to strip it from me"*

oh just nonchalantly signing autographs and taking selfies ... that's all lol. That is genuinely the Roman Reigns I like lol.


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)

*Re: Bryan "I had one less title defense then Lesnar I don't think they had to strip it from me"*

Danielson has a wicked sense of humour, bet he owns Brie in any fallout and keeps her Bella-brain in check


----------



## The Steven Seagal (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Bryan "I had one less title defense then Lesnar I don't think they had to strip it from me"*

Achting like a whiny heel


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: Bryan "I had one less title defense then Lesnar I don't think they had to strip it from me"*

Really WWE you chose not to let Reigns at the announcing table all that shows is they have no faith in his mic skills smh the guy needs to learn somehow so they should of let him wing it


----------



## hbkmickfan (Nov 7, 2006)

*I thought the brawl was kind of stupid*

I'm not surprised they went with the brawl as that seems to be the default setting whenever they want two competitors to go into a PPV looking evenly matched, but I don't think the Bryan we heard on commentary tonight would have ever gotten into a brawl with Reigns.

He would have outsmarted him, kicked Reigns in the head and put him in the YES Lock until he passed out in the middle of the ring.


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: I thought the brawl was kind of stupid*

You can't satisfy everybody.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

*Re: I thought the brawl was kind of stupid*

I thought it was stupid, but because of Reigns.

I just don't believe or get invested in anything he does when he looks so unconvincing and uncomfortable infront of the camera. I can see why people liked it but I just can't take Reigns seriously.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: I thought the brawl was kind of stupid*

Sometimes it feels like a good brisk brawl at the end of an episode gets too many flaws forgiven in the little adrenaline rush.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: I thought the brawl was kind of stupid*

The brawl was great. I am thinking the triple threat looks very real right now.


----------



## ClintDagger (Feb 1, 2015)

Believe That said:


> Really WWE you chose not to let Reigns at the announcing table all that shows is they have no faith in his mic skills smh the guy needs to learn somehow so they should of let him wing it


Yeah that was really telling, especially after Bryan got in some good trash talk during his segment. The stuff with Roman throwing out shirts, etc felt very out of character for someone who should be portrayed as a badass. Too Cena-esque to me...


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

It would be awkward for this feud to just end at Fastlane.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Geeee said:


> It would be awkward for this feud to just end at Fastlane.


i sure hope it doesn't. This is the best feud in a long time. These two bring out the absolute best out of each other


----------



## hbkmickfan (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: I thought the brawl was kind of stupid*



IDONTSHIV said:


> The brawl was great. I am thinking the triple threat looks very real right now.


Don't get me wrong, I usually love a good brawl, but I don't think it makes sense for Bryan. Its not his style, he's too smart for that.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Great Brawl. Really enjoying this babyface vs babyface feud. I hope the loser gets a number one contender match at Wrestlemania and they face off again for the title.

I guess Bryan is heel now since Bryan didn't wait for an explanation before hitting Reigns after the DQ. Bryan also 'turned his back' to Reigns' challenge after Reign's match and trolling with the YES chants. Not like two babyfaces facing off can exhibit heelish behaviour.


----------



## Chingo Bling (Dec 26, 2005)

*Re: I thought the brawl was kind of stupid*

Reigns no-selling the match was something lifted straight from the DX playbook. That was worse than anything he could have said on commentary. Straight up burial.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

FriedTofu said:


> I guess Bryan is heel now


:what?

hes not a heel


----------



## KilledAssassin (Jan 26, 2012)

The crowd didn't seem to cats about the brawl, only around the end they started cheering. Ambrose got better reaction


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm enjoying this way more than I thought I would so bravo, but I'm only interested because of Bryan. He is proving GOAT status. The dude absolutely elevates everybody he is in the ring with. Roman still has a ton of flaws but they kinda all disappear when locked up with Bryan. I actually have some high hopes for this match.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

HiddenFlaw said:


> :what?
> 
> hes not a heel


I know. I was calling out those DB marks calling Reigns heel last week.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: I thought the brawl was kind of stupid*



hbkmickfan said:


> Don't get me wrong, I usually love a good brawl, but I don't think it makes sense for Bryan. Its not his style, he's too smart for that.


 Bryan is smarter but he also has the kayfabe history of anger issues. Especially after being goaded by Reigns taking selfies (however that is supposed to enrage you) and depriving him of beating Show clean, Bryan saw red and wanted to impose his will on him. You could look at it as getting in Roman's head before Fastlane that Bryan is going to beat the crap out of him.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: I thought the brawl was kind of stupid*



IDONTSHIV said:


> Bryan is smarter but he also has the kayfabe history of anger issues. Especially after being goaded by Reigns taking selfies (however that is supposed to enrage you) and depriving him of beating Show clean, Bryan saw red and wanted to impose his will on him. You could look at it as getting in Roman's head before Fastlane that Bryan is going to beat the crap out of him.


But if Bryan snapped first wouldn't it be Reigns getting in Bryan's head?


----------



## CoolestDude (Dec 11, 2014)

See if Bryan could be a bad ass like that every week then fck me he could be so awesome.

This (for me) is one of the best feuds I have seen out of the WWE in a while. Generally they suck. But:

1, Its a main event feud without mr robot himself John "boring" Cena
2, Reigns is an animal and I love his no-BS approach where he doesn't give a shit who is cheering for him he just does it. Cena is and was so lame about everything that anything not super popular he would never do - hence why he is so boring
3, Bryan can be a total animal too
4, Reigns and Bryan seem to be enjoying the feud
5, It is fresh with the whole approach
6, It has built up the match and I have no idea who will win - as opposed to the last 10 years of Cena copy and paste feuds where cenawinsLOL

You are all haters if you can't see the potential Reigns has. The dude is a flat out beast. Bryan is too, except when he is sucking up to the crowd like Cena. More of this from both of them and maybe WWE can get some of its viewers back.

I would go triple threat at mania and reigns goes over then go straight into a reigns vs bryan feud again.

The best storylines put real life stuff on screen in wrestling history. This is the same. All the smarks care so much, the WWE is working it perfectly.


----------



## muttgeiger (Feb 16, 2004)

They really booked this feud much better than I thought possible. They have pretty successfully rebounded from a complete clusterfuck and turned this into a fairly compelling angle, and lead-in to WM. Win or lose, they have done a good job of making Reigns more palatable again.


----------



## Sweettre15 (Feb 27, 2014)

CoolestDude said:


> See if Bryan could be a bad ass like that every week then fck me he could be so awesome.
> 
> This (for me) is one of the best feuds I have seen out of the WWE in a while. Generally they suck. But:
> 
> ...


Dude if you love what they are doing with Bryan at the moment then you'd REALLY love his character in ROH when he had crowds chanting "You're gonna get your fuckin head kicked in!" Every night instead of "YES!" and would cuss in the middle of the ring during his matches.

Hell Bryan legit wouldn't let a detached Retina stop him from putting on a great match.

If anyone knows how to be a badass then it's Bryan. Sometimes the Daniel Bryan character but as Bryan Danielson....ALWAYS badass.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

CoolestDude said:


> See if Bryan could be a bad ass like that every week then fck me he could be so awesome.
> 
> This (for me) is one of the best feuds I have seen out of the WWE in a while. Generally they suck. But:
> 
> ...


Now you see why we always plead for WWE to let Bryan be the American Dragon once again. This is how he was 24/7 in ROH, only amplified. He would deserve people in the ring with badass strikes and vicious suplexes/submissions so much so that crowds would chants "You're gonna get your fuckin head kicked in" to his opponents in EVERY single match he had, and they'd chant "Fuck him up Dragon, fuck him up" as well. 

Watch this promo to see how he was in ROH, for example.






And here's how he wrestled in ROH.






4:52 onward


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Sweettre15 said:


> Dude if you love what they are doing with Bryan at the moment then you'd REALLY love his character in ROH when he had crowds chanting "You're gonna get your fuckin head kicked in!" Every night instead of "YES!" and would cuss in the middle of the ring during his matches.
> 
> Hell Bryan legit wouldn't let a detached Retina stop him from putting on a great match.
> 
> If anyone knows how to be a badass then it's Bryan. Sometimes the Daniel Bryan character but as Bryan Danielson....ALWAYS badass.


I love you :, you beat me to it!!


----------



## CoolestDude (Dec 11, 2014)

Sweettre15 said:


> Dude if you love what they are doing with Bryan at the moment then you'd REALLY love his character in ROH when he had crowds chanting "You're gonna get your fuckin head kicked in!" Every night instead of "YES!" and would cuss in the middle of the ring during his matches.
> 
> Hell Bryan legit wouldn't let a detached Retina stop him from putting on a great match.
> 
> If anyone knows how to be a badass then it's Bryan. Sometimes the Daniel Bryan character but as Bryan Danielson....ALWAYS badass.


Fair enough, but you wouldn't get those moments in a Cena/Bryan feud whatever the WWE lets Bryan do. Cena would just make it lame and boring with his corporate attitude and in ability to do anything edgey.

Reigns just did his shit and didnt always try and get over. Cena ALWAYS spends his time TRYING to get over. It is pathetic. Bryan AND Reigns have done AWESOME with this feud and it is down to both of them. They just do their shit irrespective of what should be "popular". Cena would always do the stuff to try and get over. Reigns and Bryan seem to be portraying better characters.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Does he always have to yell in his promos? I like what he said but the guy always has to resort to yelling.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Hope they announce on SD that it's a no dq and they go all out. A regular singles match after what happened tonight is a lackluster way to end the feud.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

CoolestDude said:


> Fair enough, but you wouldn't get those moments in a Cena/Bryan feud whatever the WWE lets Bryan do. Cena would just make it lame and boring with his corporate attitude and in ability to do anything edgey.
> 
> Reigns just did his shit and didnt always try and get over. Cena ALWAYS spends his time TRYING to get over. It is pathetic. Bryan AND Reigns have done AWESOME with this feud and it is down to both of them. They just do their shit irrespective of what should be "popular". Cena would always do the stuff to try and get over. Reigns and Bryan seem to be portraying better characters.


Watch these promos dude.










This is Bryan without a filter or scripting.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

@THANOS * I knew Bryan had spirit in him when I saw him on NXT. I had never heard of him before then and he instantly became my favorite after he punked out The Miz and Michael Cole. Bryan has always been great as a heel, but when WWE waters him down and relegates him to the underdog role, it's the same old shit and I don't want to see it. THIS Bryan is a welcomed change, and as you can see, even the diehard Reigns fans are appreciating him now. Bryan and Reigns are getting to be their true selves, which is best for business. Both fanbases are starting to show respect for each guy. With that said, enjoy this glorious no selling :drose







*


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

Fastlane is worth watching just for that match alone now however the ending is predictable as fuck I hope Fat Show and jobber Kane don't ruin it and instead with have a double KO both man gave it all in the ring and it will make them both look strong.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Pyro and bullshit said:


> @THANOS * I knew Bryan had spirit in him when I saw him on NXT. I had never heard of him before then and he instantly became my favorite after he punked out The Miz and Michael Cole. Bryan has always been great as a heel, but when WWE waters him down and relegates him to the underdog role, it's the same old shit and I don't want to see it. THIS Bryan is a welcomed change, and as you can see, even the diehard Reigns fans are appreciating him now. Bryan and Reigns are getting to be their true selves, which is best for business. Both fanbases are starting to show respect for each guy. With that said, enjoy this glorious no selling :drose
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah that forearm was outstanding! Very vicious, I liked it. 

I just hope this new Bryan persona lasts past this feud. Him bringing back the awesome American Dragon character to WWE would be the best thing for everyone. I hope that he feuds with Reigns after Mania for a few months as well, because it's entertaining as fuck!


----------



## Nyall (Sep 24, 2011)

Natecore said:


> I'm enjoying this way more than I thought I would so bravo, but I'm only interested because of Bryan. He is proving GOAT status. The dude absolutely elevates everybody he is in the ring with. Roman still has a ton of flaws but they kinda all disappear when locked up with Bryan. I actually have some high hopes for this match.


His match with Big Show tonight was 10 stars! amirite?!


----------



## McCringleberry (Jan 15, 2015)

I was chatting with a friend tonight and he said Reigns gave an interview where he said he's afraid to get on the top rope. He swore it was true but couldn't find the link to the interview. Please, tell me I'm being conned here.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

McCringleberry said:


> I was chatting with a friend tonight and he said Reigns gave an interview where he said he's afraid to get on the top rope. He swore it was true but couldn't find the link to the interview. Please, tell me I'm being conned here.


That's okay. He doesn't need to go to the top. I wish he'd work on his selling rather than going to the top.


----------



## McCringleberry (Jan 15, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> That's okay. He doesn't need to go to the top. I wish he'd work on his selling rather than going to the top.


I wouldn't care either but the insinuation I got was Roman is afraid of heights. That's why I have trouble believing it. No big elbow drops through the announce table if true I guess.


----------



## BOOTS 2 ASSES (Mar 8, 2013)

THANOS said:


> Yeah that forearm was outstanding! Very vicious, I liked it.
> 
> I just hope this new Bryan persona lasts past this feud. Him bringing back the awesome American Dragon character to WWE would be the best thing for everyone. I hope that he feuds with Reigns after Mania for a few months as well, because it's entertaining as fuck!


Bryan and Reigns both are this aggressive because it's about headlning WM. Bryan has already tasted it once and as he admitted in commentry, once you taste it it's hard to let go. While Reigns is fighting to justify his Rumble win. 

This is exactly why this feud has turned into GOLD, IMO. It has forced both guys to bring their A games, and surely we the fans won't complain:lol


I think if Bryan feuds with someone like Cena after Mania, there is no way he can act as vicious. Roman F'N Reigns is bringing out da "American Dragon" out of Daniel Bryan, which no one literally expected beforehand.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Nyall said:


> His match with Big Show tonight was 10 stars! amirite?!


10stars? There were only 2 Superstars in the match. It was 1 v 1.


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

THANOS said:


> Now you see why we always plead for WWE to let Bryan be the American Dragon once again. This is how he was 24/7 in ROH, only amplified. He would deserve people in the ring with badass strikes and vicious suplexes/submissions so much so that crowds would chants "You're gonna get your fuckin head kicked in" to his opponents in EVERY single match he had, and they'd chant "Fuck him up Dragon, fuck him up" as well.
> 
> Watch this promo to see how he was in ROH, for example.
> 
> ...


Looked at the vids you posted, man I'd love Bryan in this form. I love ass kickers and Bryan has that in him. any time he gets aggressive I start to like him more again. So I hope they let him keep his grit even when hes done with reigns. If he's going against Brock he's definitely keeping it. I think the triple threat is happening. 



Pyro and bullshit said:


> . With that said, enjoy this glorious no selling :drose
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you. I was looking for this. GREAT spot, Roman comes off like a beast in that moment. Hope it's a sign of what reigns and bryan match will be like sunday.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Boots2Asses said:


> Bryan and Reigns both are this aggressive because it's about headlning WM. Bryan has already tasted it once and as he admitted in commentry, once you taste it it's hard to let go. While Reigns is fighting to justify his Rumble win.
> 
> This is exactly why this feud has turned into GOLD, IMO. It has forced both guys to bring their A games, and surely we the fans won't complain:lol
> 
> ...


Yeah, the American Dragon is shining through in this feud. It's been a very nice surprise. I was so sure that the WWE was going to continue with this underdog shtick with Bryan but he has an edge to him. And Reigns has returned to his Shield booking of a badass. The story and booking is supporting both.

I wish both were stronger on the mic. I'd love to see them trash each other. I could see Reigns/Bryan dropping the "Don't Panic" line. It suits both characters at the moment.


----------



## Xderby (Oct 26, 2013)

After the last night it was embarrasing and amazing at the same time to see that Ryback is more popular than Reigns.


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

A fan video from last night, you can see the chair/forearm spot from a different angle. Audience loved the brawl, thats fir sure


----------



## CoolestDude (Dec 11, 2014)

THANOS said:


> Yeah that forearm was outstanding! Very vicious, I liked it.
> 
> I just hope this new Bryan persona lasts past this feud. Him bringing back the awesome American Dragon character to WWE would be the best thing for everyone. I hope that he feuds with Reigns after Mania for a few months as well, because it's entertaining as fuck!


It also depends on the booking.

The WWE have booked this feud amazingly. I love feuds which keep people apart to some extent. Thats why I am so excited for the match on sunday.

That is why I hate all the uso feuds. Like when they were feuding with the dust brothers these clowns were just fighting EVERY WEEK. So the PPV matches didn't matter because we had seen it 100 times before in the recent past.

Honestly lets give HHH some credit (it can't be vince/dunn) and Bryan/Reigns credit for doing it. I am sure Reigns/Bryan can pretty much book their own feud at this point as they are both top 3 dudes in WWE.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Ravensflock88 said:


> A fan video from last night, you can see the chair/forearm spot from a different angle. Audience loved the brawl, thats fir sure


I'm surprised the WWE let that "Steph already inducted Macho" sign into the arena. :lol 

I love the fan video of the brawl. The crowd was hype. I'm looking forward to Reigns/Bryan at Fast Lane. I hope it's very physical.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

I am kinda hoping that they make the match no DQ, so it could be even better.


----------



## CoolestDude (Dec 11, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


> I am kinda hoping that they make the match no DQ, so it could be even better.


Great idea.

So it won't happen.

gg Vince


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

Reigns no-sold that chair shot like an indie wrestler. Most of us should love that, right?


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Deebow said:


> Reigns no-sold that chair shot like an indie wrestler. Most of us should love that, right?


Roman has been watching that "Best of The American Wolves" -DVD he bought from ROH. 8*D


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

CoolestDude said:


> It also depends on the booking.
> 
> The WWE have booked this feud amazingly. I love feuds which keep people apart to some extent. Thats why I am so excited for the match on sunday.
> 
> ...


Exactly why I like this feud. we haven't seen them wrestle each other since 2013 and so much has changed since then. Tension has been rising each week with these two. The PPV match feels like a legit payoff, I'm excited for it. We have a fresh feud in the main event scene, even after fast lane we'll have a fresh feud in the main event scene. I can't complain.



Empress said:


> I'm surprised the WWE let that "Steph already inducted Macho" sign into the arena. :lol
> 
> I love the fan video of the brawl. The crowd was hype. I'm looking forward to Reigns/Bryan at Fast Lane. I hope it's very physical.


Thank you for showing this video to me, & i hadn't even noticed the Steph sign :lol


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

CoolestDude said:


> It also depends on the booking.
> 
> The WWE have booked this feud amazingly. I love feuds which keep people apart to some extent. Thats why I am so excited for the match on sunday.
> 
> ...


Very true. Did you happen to watch all those promos I posted of Bryan from ROH? If so what did you think?


----------



## Good News Barrett (Jul 28, 2014)

Deebow said:


> Reigns no-sold that chair shot like an indie wrestler. Most of us should love that, right?


Bryan did fair share of no-sell last night. whole point of it to have a wild brawl with both guys beating the tar out of each other. which worked


----------



## CoolestDude (Dec 11, 2014)

THANOS said:


> Very true. Did you happen to watch all those promos I posted of Bryan from ROH? If so what did you think?


Yeh good shit.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

Loved their interactions last night and loved that brawl for the most part. A real reckless wild affair. There's definitely a level of intensity with their rivalry you don't normally see with modern day WWE feuds.

I don't normally mind no selling when it makes sense. Young Lion looking for respect from a Seasoned veteran former champion in a brawl is a nice setting if you're going to do it BUT that chair shot no sell was overkill and kind of took me out of a great moment tbh. No selling chair shots is bordering on the illogical, not something you need to be doing. They could've easily done something else and still transitioned into that vicious forearm. Something like that's obviously a planned spot so you really can't blame Roman or Bryan (unless they planned it themselves :lol).

I'm really excited for their match at Fastlane. As I've said you've got the Young Lion up against the Seasoned veteran with huge stakes on the line and the way they've brought a physical edge really makes me look forward to what they do on Sunday. 

Not interested in a No DQ match :lol. The thing I've enjoyed the most about this feud is this natural story they've told so I don't think they even need a stip much less one that's ripe for overbooking. WWE overproduce all their gimmick matches these days and I don't want any of that natural chemistry interfered with.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

Isn't it funny that the guy some Roman fans hated for being a vanilla midget with no backbone is bringing the best out of their guy?


----------



## JR1980 (Nov 26, 2014)

Why do we care so much who gets cheered and boo'd. The crowd in any WWE event is too much of a mixed bag, it probably the only form of sport where the 'armchair fan' and those on the internet forums etc whose opinions hold more credibility..football, baseball, soccer whatever you get a regular committed fanbase and thats different. Those in the crowd in RAW the next time in they see a live event, if ever again, could be booing and cheering the exact opposite people...it doesn't matter.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Oh look, this person got hit with a STEEL CHAIR and immediately turned around to fight the person who did it.

It's a real fight, but boy, look at this no sell unk2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Last nigth was great. Smackdown was great. Their interactions last Monday were great. There is a definite trend here. Now, here's hoping they have a match that lives up to the hype. I hope they could both "level up" at the same time and just tear the house down. (Y)


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

I felt like it could've been more, but for the most part I loved the brawl. Reminds me of the past when talent were booked to fight out their problems against each other like real grown folk should so it's believable. That's what a end segment of a go-home show should be. It's elementary. They have to give fans a reason to care about the feud. Sometimes they don't show it, but they're smart enough to understand the direction of the wind. You can hear it in the crowd(s). One half is backing Reigns, and the other is backing Bryan. Last night was a great way to get people amped up for this Road to Wrestlemania. I myself haven't been even semi-excited for one in quite a while ( until now ).


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bryan's been great as usual. Can't wait to see the shitstorm the fans create when Reigns wins next week, and the ensuing flame out he experiences after WM.

It's happening.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

I loved it when Roman started signing autographs, taking selfies with fans, throwing Usos tshirts into the crowd, that was the only thing worth watching from that slow ass match, goddamn Big Slow. And the brawl had some viciousness in it, something you miss these days in WWE, i have only seen this viciousness in Lesnar.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Reigns' is the Diesel to Bryan's Bret Hart. 

Only special talent like Bryan/Bret bring out the best in big guys like Reigns/Diesel.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Surely this feud is too HOT to end this week?? 

Shame Mania isn't an extra month away, I could do with another month of it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dell said:


> Surely this feud is too HOT to end this week??
> 
> Shame Mania isn't an extra month away, I could do with another month of it.


That's exactly how I feel too.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> That's exactly how I feel too.


It's like this is coming to a head at the wrong time man, and it's unavoidable that the feud will lose steam after fast lane and one of them has lost it. (assuming one of them is losing) 

An extra month would really have allowed it to get personal and potentially be one of the feuds of the year.


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

This is the first time I have gotten myself into a Daniel Bryan feud in WWE, except of course his feud with HHH at Wrestlemania 30.

This feud has been really ineteresting so far.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

If Reigns goes over Bryan clean, or vice versa, there's no way where I see a continuation of the feud with both of them as faces. Because it wouldn't make much sense, since one legitimately beat the other. A heel turn would be needed to extend this feud.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

I have to admit, Reigns is doing a fairly decent job during this feud, I can actually tolerate him even, and Bryan is great too; this is a great feud so far.


----------



## apathyjerk (Sep 17, 2012)

I really don't want this feud to end. I've been hard on Reigns before, but he's been doing a good job with this. He still has his flaws, but this is the kind of Reigns I can take seriously and maybe get behind. He actually feels kind of badass now. I can only hope they don't drop the ball and take him back to nursery rhymes... I also wonder if this is Bryan bringing a lot of good out of him. They seem to have great chemistry, in my opinion.

Bryan has been on fire, too. It seems like he gets that he can't keep his character as the happy go lucky good guy (and as much of a fan as I am of the guy, I was getting a little tired of that) and brought in some much needed viciousness. I'd love to see more of that. Just have him be the guy who is sick of this shit and isn't going to play nice any more.

I'm still divided on how I want things to go, though. Not sure if I want another triple threat after last year, although the potential for continuing the feud is tempting. Maybe the feud could start up again after 'Mania or something, but I can't help but feel a lot of energy and steam would be lost.


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

When the hell was Daniel Bryan a happy go lucky good guy? His character has been all about the Authority hating on him for not being "John Cena" or "Randy Orton" enough.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm watching that Smackdown turmoil match now for the first time. The brawl was great stuff but this is really making me appreciate the Reigns/Bryan dynamic.


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

I'm surprised so many people are praising this feud. Yeah it's all good having a couple of brawls to try and mask Reigns many, many, many, many, many, many, many flaws but it still doesn't take away the fact he is sh*t as a one vs one competitior.

If Bryan cannot evelate him to a decent match they may aswell pull the plug on his push.

Credit where credit is due though Reigns has ever so slightly improved on his promos finally over the last few weeks but i think that's more to do with him acting like the heel out of the 2 of them.

He just oozes heel appeal.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

Reigns along with Sheamus should both turn heel and join the authority replacing Kane and Big Show. 

top heels

1.Rollins
2.Reigns
3.Sheamus
4.Bray Wyatt
5.Rusev

top faces

1.Bryan
2.Cena
3.Ziggler
4.Orton
5.Ambrose


----------



## J&JSecurity (Feb 9, 2015)

Anyone else feeling a screwy ending at Fastlane, possible ref mistake on count?(like leg under the rope etc.). This needs to be billed as tweener versus tweener so both guys can muddy the lines between heel and face and make it solely about who is better. This feud has exceeded my expectations almost a shame to include Lesnar .


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

I hope for a screwy finish and a triple threat at Mania, I don't care if it's the same as last year, Reigns and Bryan deserve another month of feuding with the way its been going. 

Plus a triple threat adds so much more interest and debate, if it was Reigns vs Lesnar then we know the outcome already. With the triple threat, anything could happen.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

A 3-way for the title would be the best option now IMO. I would say just do Bryan/Lesnar (my preference) but that would make Reigns look like a huge GEEK then.

I think the WWE believes (or just wants to think) with the last month and going over Bryan that the fans will accept face Reigns vs heel Lesnar at WM now


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Triple threat please. Heyman to side with Reigns to get the job done.


----------



## GAD247 (Jul 9, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> A 3-way for the title would be the best option now IMO. I would say just do Bryan/Lesnar (my preference) but that would make Reigns look like a huge GEEK then.
> 
> I think the WWE believes (or just wants to think) with the last month and going over Bryan that the fans will accept face Reigns vs heel Lesnar at WM now


Yes, a 3-way is the best way to go at this point. 

Then i'll know that we'll get to see some good wrestling in the main event between DB and Lesnar.

Plus this allows Reigns to take little cat naps throughout the match so he doesn't pass out. Gotta keep dat stamina up for the eventual faster than a speeding bullet finish.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm so happy the majority of users on this site are loving this feud rather than hating on it. And the small percentage of people hating it need to get the fuck out and just not watch let people who are enjoying it talk about it and have fun with it. No need for negativity


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Yep 3-way is the way to go @ WM. Reigns/Lesnar would be terrible. Adding Bryan there will only help.... A lot.


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

It's weird I actually want to see how this match ends. I don't know what it is about this feud, but it's working. Two top face talents going after the WWE title is exactly what this should all be about. This brings prestige to the title and I only hope they figure out how to do this with the other titles. Honestly, I want to see Daniel Bryan defeat Roman Reigns Sunday. Not because he is better in the ring, or just better overall. Bryan vs Lesnar is a match that can only be had a WM. Reigns will have plenty of time to earn his. You mean to tell me you wouldn't respect Reigns if he shakes the hand of Daniel Bryan at the end of their match even after he loses?


----------



## Rexx (Oct 25, 2014)

It's Brock vs Reigns or even Brock vs Bryan for me.

I dont want another fucking triple threat match, GTFO with this shit.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

If it's a singles match, you can assume the fanbase of the guy who didn't make it will be shitting all over the match at WM, you'd think they would play it safe, a triple threat screams safe to me.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Dell said:


> If it's a singles match, you can assume the fanbase of the guy who didn't make it will be shitting all over the match at WM, you'd think they would play it safe, a triple threat screams safe to me.


I don't think Reigns fans or non Daniel Bryan fans would crap on a WM match between Bryan and Lesnar. It's too bad and sad that I can't say the same for some Daniel Bryan fans for a Reigns/Lesnar match. There will be fans that will like that match, but then there will be the hardcore Bryan smarks that will just do their best to make their voices heard and try to take over that match. 

Regardless of the match reaction, and as much as I love this Daniel Bryan/Roman Reigns feud, I would still much rather see Reigns vs Lesnar - one on one - over a triple threat match with Lesnar/Bryan/Reigns. A Bryan vs Lesnar match would be worse because it makes Reigns look bad, and renders the Rumble pointless.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

blackholeson said:


> It's weird I actually want to see how this match ends. I don't know what it is about this feud, but it's working. Two top face talents going after the WWE title is exactly what this should all be about. This brings prestige to the title and I only hope they figure out how to do this with the other titles. Honestly, I want to see Daniel Bryan defeat Roman Reigns Sunday. Not because he is better in the ring, or just better overall. Bryan vs Lesnar is a match that can only be had a WM. Reigns will have plenty of time to earn his. You mean to tell me you wouldn't respect Reigns if he shakes the hand of Daniel Bryan at the end of their match even after he loses?


It's fake.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

cookiepuss said:


> I don't think Reigns fans or non Daniel Bryan fans would crap on a WM match between Bryan and Lesnar. It's too bad and sad that I can't say the same for some Daniel Bryan fans for a Reigns/Lesnar match. There will be fans that will like that match, but then there will be the hardcore Bryan smarks that will just do their best to make their voices heard and try to take over that match.
> 
> Regardless of the match reaction, and as much as I love this Daniel Bryan/Roman Reigns feud, I would still much rather see Reigns vs Lesnar - one on one - over a triple threat match with Lesnar/Bryan/Reigns. A Bryan vs Lesnar match would be worse because it makes Reigns look bad, and renders the Rumble pointless.


Fair points. I don't think it renders the rumble pointless though. Not from a kayfabe pov, it looks like Reigns put his rumble win on the line, and he lost it, if they booked it right he'd get a lot of sympathy and potentially be better for it. But..that isn't happening, it's Reigns or Reigns and Bryan.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Smarky crowd at Mania will still boo Reigns if he wins and go on to have a singles match with Lesnar though. Reigns and WWE hands are tied in my opinion.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Kudos to both Bryan and Reigns for delivering solid performance after solid performance to make this feud something worthwhile. The biggest takeaway from this feud for me is how awesome builds can still be when characters are allowed to show a shade of gray. Reigns and Bryan have been able to add that additional dimension to their characters in this story, and its paying major dividends on screen.


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

The interesting thing here is where does this leave Reigns if he loses to Bryan CLEAN. What's left for Reigns at Mania?


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

cookiepuss said:


> I don't think Reigns fans or non Daniel Bryan fans would crap on a WM match between Bryan and Lesnar. It's too bad and sad that I can't say the same for some Daniel Bryan fans for a Reigns/Lesnar match. There will be fans that will like that match, but then there will be the hardcore Bryan smarks that will just do their best to make their voices heard and try to take over that match.
> 
> Regardless of the match reaction, and as much as I love this Daniel Bryan/Roman Reigns feud, I would still much rather see Reigns vs Lesnar - one on one - over a triple threat match with Lesnar/Bryan/Reigns. A Bryan vs Lesnar match would be worse because it makes Reigns look bad, and renders the Rumble pointless.


I end up wanting to quote nearly all your posts!!

Nope, if it ends up Bryan/Lesnar I'll be turning off the tv (or computer or wherever I'm watching). The only match I give one damn about at WM this year is Roman/Lesnar. I don't want a triple threat. I expect the WWE to give Roman the match he RIGHTFULLY won at The Royal Rumble. And if that's not what they do, I'm not going to cancel my subscription or any such nonsense. But I won't tune in to see Raw, or Smackdown or any of their new future programs. I expect the company to give me what was promised when Roman won the Rumble....a match against the champion at WM.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

tbp82 said:


> The interesting thing here is where does this leave Reigns if he loses to Bryan CLEAN. What's left for Reigns at Mania?


Who cares?

He can fucking shuffle off to TNA for all I care. WWE would be better off without him. Ambrose and Rollins were the only REAL talent in The Shield. 

Roman's only talent is how pretty he looks in a mirror.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

:lol Says the guy who cared enough to answer the question.


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

WynterWarm12 said:


> :lol Says the guy who cared enough to answer the question.


It seems that if Bryan loses everyone is talking either him vs. Ziggler or Shemus but there seems to be no direction for a potentially Reigns lost. In a perfect world Rusev who'd still be US Champion would attack Bryan giving a DQ win and Reigns retaliates by going after Rusev's US Title but we know thay ain't happening.


----------



## McCringleberry (Jan 15, 2015)

cookiepuss said:


> I don't think Reigns fans or non Daniel Bryan fans would crap on a WM match between Bryan and Lesnar. It's too bad and sad that I can't say the same for some Daniel Bryan fans for a Reigns/Lesnar match. There will be fans that will like that match, but then there will be the hardcore Bryan smarks that will just do their best to make their voices heard and try to take over that match.
> 
> Regardless of the match reaction, and as much as I love this Daniel Bryan/Roman Reigns feud, I would still much rather see Reigns vs Lesnar - one on one - over a triple threat match with Lesnar/Bryan/Reigns. A Bryan vs Lesnar match would be worse because it makes Reigns look bad, and renders the Rumble pointless.


This is such bullshit. As if everyone that will be booing Reigns at Mania is a Bryan fan. Reigns would still get booed out of the building if Bryan was still on the shelf. People hate Reigns because he is surpassing far better athletes (Ambrose, Rollins, Ziggler, Cesaro) who have worked their asses off to get where they are while Roman strolls in because of his look and who his family is and can barely last 5 minutes without passing out. *People hate the favoritism surrounding Reigns.* Bryan is just the stand in for those guys who've been kicked to the curb because they don't look like models or have Rock as a family member. Reigns was losing steam and starting to get booed before his injury last year. Then he comes back and starts losing steam and getting booed again headed into the RR. You'd have to be a complete fool to think Reigns would be getting nothing but love right now if Bryan were still inactive. A complete fool.

EDIT: And for the last goddamned time regarding the Royal Rumble: Read and learn.


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

McCringleberry said:


> This is such bullshit. As if everyone that will be booing Reigns at Mania is a Bryan fan. Reigns would still get booed out of the building if Bryan was still on the shelf. People hate Reigns because he is surpassing far better athletes (Ambrose, Rollins, Ziggler, Cesaro) who have worked their asses off to get where they are while Roman strolls in because of his look and who his family is and can barely last 5 minutes without passing out. *People hate the favoritism surrounding Reigns.* Bryan is just the stand in for those guys who've been kicked to the curb because they don't look like models or have Rock as a family member. Reigns was losing steam and starting to get booed before his injury last year. Then he comes back and starts losing steam and getting booed again headed into the RR. You'd have to be a complete fool to think Reigns would be getting nothing but love right now if Bryan were still inactive. A complete fool.
> 
> EDIT: And for the last goddamned time regarding the Royal Rumble: Read and learn.


When before or after the rumble did Reigns get a negative reaction to the extent he did at the rumble? Don't get me wrong there would and will always be that little pocket of fans who were gonna hate on Reigns but the vast majority is because of Bryan. I know hindsight is 20/20 but if WWE was dead set on Reigns winning the rumble they should have left Bryans return til after the rumble.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

:lmao at Some of the people getting mad In here. Gotta love Reigns for pushing the right buttons.


----------



## McCringleberry (Jan 15, 2015)

tbp82 said:


> When before or after the rumble did Reigns get a negative reaction to the extent he did at the rumble? Don't get me wrong there would and will always be that little pocket of fans who were gonna hate on Reigns but the vast majority is because of Bryan. I know hindsight is 20/20 but if WWE was dead set on Reigns winning the rumble they should have left Bryans return til after the rumble.


I never said that the reaction was as bad as RR, though WM31 is gonna make RR look like a great night for Mr. Green Jeans. I said he was getting boos and losing steam. Look no further than SS '14. Reigns somehow managed to get half the crowd to cheer for a HHH ass kissing heel in Orton. That's some talent.



Stone Hot said:


> :lmao at Some of the people getting mad In here. Gotta love Reigns for pushing the right buttons.


I take it this dig was directed at me? Not mad buttercup, shocked. Shocked at how little so called wrestling fans know about the history of the "sport" or how little they can see the writing on the wall when said history is about to repeat itself. Keep telling yourself it is all about Roman when Big Show slotted in Roman's spot would get the same response. Enjoy it while you can. He's on borrowed time. Believe Dat.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

McCringleberry said:


> I take it this dig was directed at me? Not mad *buttercup*, shocked. Shocked at how little so called wrestling fans know about the history of the "sport" or how little they can see the writing on the wall when said history is about to repeat itself. Keep telling yourself it is all about Roman when Big Show slotted in Roman's spot would get the same response. Enjoy it while you can. He's on borrowed time. Believe Dat.













Seriously, I find myself agreeing with you, almost invariably.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Any Princess Bride reference get's a thumbs up.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

McCringleberry said:


> I never said that the reaction was as bad as RR, though WM31 is gonna make RR look like a great night for Mr. Green Jeans. I said he was getting boos and losing steam. Look no further than SS '14. Reigns somehow managed to get half the crowd to cheer for a HHH ass kissing heel in Orton. That's some talent.
> 
> 
> 
> I take it this dig was directed at me? Not mad buttercup, shocked. Shocked at how little so called wrestling fans know about the history of the "sport" or how little they can see the writing on the wall when said history is about to repeat itself.* Keep telling yourself it is all about Roman when Big Show slotted in Roman's spot would get the same response. Enjoy it while you can. He's on borrowed time. Believe Dat*.


That sums it up pretty well. Reigns' run at the top is going to flame out really, really quick. Doesn't help that he can't work or cut a promo to save his life, atm.


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

ShowStopper said:


> That sums it up pretty well. Reigns' run at the top is going to flame out really, really quick. Doesn't help that he can't work or cut a promo to save his life, atm.


Don't be so sure. Reigns recovered from the haters in Philly well. His booking since then has overcame that classless crowd. If WWE handles him like they have since the rumble from here on out he'll be fine.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

I love how some Reigns haters are so sure of themselves that Reigns is going to fail. Its going to be great when he doesn't and see what excuses you will come up with then


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

tbp82 said:


> Don't be so sure. Reigns recovered from the haters in Philly well. His booking since then has overcame that classless crowd. If WWE handles him like they have since the rumble from here on out he'll be fine.


Ehhh from what I noticed the booking has helped Reigns quiet the boos but what it has done has just changed the boos to no reaction (it seems to me) which is worse than getting boos IMO.

People caring enough to boo is better than people just not caring at all.



Stone Hot said:


> I love how some Reigns haters are so sure of themselves that Reigns is going to fail. Its going to be great when he doesn't and see what excuses you will come up with then


This is really going to depend on your definition of "failing" b/c the WWE isn't ever going to let him "fail" in the sense they are going to keep pushing him and keeping him at the top no matter what (unless business like completely falls off, which we both know is never going to really happen) If Reigns never getting completely over with the entire crowd is a "failure" in someone's opinion then it is seeming more and more likely (to me at least) that he will be a "failure" using that definition, and it is more the WWE's own fault than it is Reigns.


----------



## McCringleberry (Jan 15, 2015)

tbp82 said:


> Don't be so sure. Reigns recovered from the haters in Philly well. His booking since then has overcame that classless crowd. If WWE handles him like they have since the rumble from here on out he'll be fine.


Only cause Bryan is carrying him. Any segment that Reigns is in without Bryan blows. His matches still blow. He still can't last longer than 5 minutes without sucking air worse than a vacuum cleaner. The only "match" he looked good in all month was the tag turmoil match and Bryan did 90% of the work. How "good" do you think Reigns is gonna look a few months from now when he doesn't have a superior worker to lean on?


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

A-C-P said:


> Ehhh from what I noticed the booking has helped Reigns quiet the boos but what it has done has just changed the boos to no reaction (it seems to me) which is worse than getting boos IMO.
> 
> People caring enough to boo is better than people just not caring at all.


Its not no reaction at all. The crowd turns and looks when his music hit. His main moves gets pops. Even monday there was a you can't wrestle yes he can duel in the crowd.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> That sums it up pretty well. Reigns' run at the top is going to flame out really, really quick. Doesn't help that he can't work or cut a promo to save his life, atm.


Just wait for the inevitable Kane/Show feuds for the World title. That's a train wreck waiting to happen. :Jordan2


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

dam is it Sunday yet? Man I can't wait for this match. Both men looking good going into this feud.


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

McCringleberry said:


> Only cause Bryan is carrying him. Any segment that Reigns is in without Bryan blows. His matches still blow. He still can't last longer than 5 minutes without sucking air worse than a vacuum cleaner. The only "match" he looked good in all month was the tag turmoil match and Bryan did 90% of the work. How "good" do you think Reigns is gonna look a few months from now when he doesn't have a superior worker to lean on?


If you fell Bryan is carrying him then I doubt I can change that. But, I think Reigns has been fine in non-Bryan segments. What was wrong with his match with Miz on Smackdown. What was wrong with his match with Kane on Raw? It was better than Bryan vs. Show. I know you'll disagree.


----------



## McCringleberry (Jan 15, 2015)

tbp82 said:


> Its not no reaction at all. The crowd turns and looks when his music hit. His main moves gets pops. *Even monday there was a you can't wrestle yes he can duel in the crowd.*


THAT'S A BAD THING! The only reason Cena survives it is because he still sells a ton of merch. Reigns doesn't.



Chrome said:


> Just wait for the inevitable Kane/Show feuds for the World title. That's a train wreck waiting to happen. :Jordan2


Don't forget Mark Henry. :lol Seriously, you want to talk bad...think Reigns/Cena.

Cena: "I shall overcome because I'm the champ and the champ is still here."
Reigns: "I'm gonna punch you in the nose..er..face...er...mouth. Believe Dat."

Truly awful.


----------



## McCringleberry (Jan 15, 2015)

tbp82 said:


> If you fell Bryan is carrying him then I doubt I can change that. But, I think Reigns has been fine in non-Bryan segments. What was wrong with his match with Miz on Smackdown. What was wrong with his match with Kane on Raw? It was better than Bryan vs. Show. I know you'll disagree.


Actually I'd put their matches on the same level due to Show/Kane being horrible but that is a rarity not the norm. Bryan blows Reigns away 99.9% of the time even on a bad day.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

tbp82 said:


> Its not no reaction at all. The crowd turns and looks when his music hit. His main moves gets pops. Even monday there was a you can't wrestle yes he can duel in the crowd.


The hate isn't going to go away all together instantly, but the hate is less, but the people that used to boo or hate, are not now cheering, they are just not caring, and if that "movement" picks up steam and gets worse that is bad.

Cena has always gotten the biggest reactions for the past how many ever years b/c he has been able to keep the other half of the audience caring enough to hate him, and that formula has worked for the WWE. The WWE is going to have to make a decision with Reigns (maybe they already have) they either need to book and present him like they are/were and let half cheer and half boo, but get a 100% reaction, or they can keep tweaking and changing in an effort to get him all cheers, which means half the crowd cheering and half the crowd not caring, eventually.

To many people are caught up in all this booing of Reigns being bad, but your entire audience caring is not a bad thing at all. In fact, in this day and age in the "WWE Universe" a universally over face is a thing of the past IMO, there is WAY to much diversification in the types of fans (which is not a bad thing at all) the universally over face that Bryan as been over the last 2 years is an exception it is not the rule going forward. Bryan's universal overness has just been a perfect storm.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

A-C-P said:


> This is really going to depend on your definition of "failing" b/c the WWE isn't ever going to let him "fail" in the sense they are going to keep pushing him and keeping him at the top no matter what (unless business like completely falls off, which we both know is never going to really happen) If Reigns never getting completely over with the entire crowd is a "failure" in someone's opinion then it is seeming more and more likely (to me at least) that he will be a "failure" using that definition, and it is more the WWE's own fault than it is Reigns.


Yes by your definition of failure I don't see Regins failing. At least in my opinion don't have to agree but that's just the way I see it


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

After see Reigns match against Harper on SD I'm more excited for the match on Sunday. They noticeably allowed him to be more beast like aggressive and in charge of the flow of the match. I feel Reigns and Bryan are gonna brawl it out to start the match and it can turn into something special if given the time and a finish that isn't too crazy.


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

Stone Hot said:


> Yes by your definition of failure I don't see Regins failing. At least in my opinion don't have to agree but that's just the way I see it


I don't understand a lot of people's idea of failure. I see post on here all the time that Lex Luger, Diesal, Del Rio, and Shemus as failures but I think they all had great careers.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

tbp82 said:


> I don't understand a lot of people's idea of failure. I see post on here all the time that Lex Luger, Diesal, Del Rio, and Shemus as failures but I think they all had great careers.


None of them are failures at all if you just look at them separate from what the WWE wanted (or what is perceived as what the WWE wanted) then to be. But that is what a lot of people use (what they perceive the WWE wanted them to be) when judging the individuals you listed's careers. Not saying either side is right or wrong just how things are.

For me personally like I said I do not think any of the guys you listed are overall failures, and I was/am a fan of most of the guys you listed above, but they did fail to live up to where the WWE pushed them to.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I will be disappointed if Bryan reigns is over after Sunday. Both men have been infinitely more interesting since they have started interacting with each other. I do have this fear that Bryan will be a victim of a Great White attack and Wrestlemania will be a Sheamus/Bryan rewind. fpalm


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

IDONTSHIV said:


> I will be disappointed if Bryan reigns is over after Sunday. Both men have been infinitely more interesting since they have started interacting with each other. *I do have this fear that Bryan will be a victim of a Great White attack and Wrestlemania will be a Sheamus/Bryan rewind. fpalm*


It would be the 4th planned Bryan/Sheamus WM match in the last 5 WM's :bryanlol

(One was cut from the show alltogether, one was 18 seconds, and one didn't happen b/c they had to change their plans last year)


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Reigns will always have a Love him/Hate him vibe with the fans to him, they will always see him as Vince's boy. He never win over those fans that can't stand the sight of him and I expect WWE know that. They will either play along with it like they do with Cena or just turn him heel, hopefully he will improve on the mic and in the ring and over time when the fans start to dig him turn him face. They won't be depushing him anytime soon. They see money in the guy.

I don't hate the guy, just think its far too early for his time. He could have done with a year or two working the mid card. 

But its like a broken record now. The guy will have his fanbase but he will always have his detractors. I think Reign marks will just have to accept it. He's never going to be on the same level as his Cousin. But if he's on the level of a Orton, he be doing well.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> It would be the 4th planned Bryan/Sheamus WM match in the last 5 WM's :bryanlol
> 
> (One was cut from the show alltogether, one was 18 seconds, and one didn't happen b/c they had to change their plans last year)


I'm pretty sure this is how they punish you in hell. fpalm

I do not want a best of 10 Bryan/Sheamus Mania series. Vince proves that those who do not learn from history are doomed to repeat it, and unfortunately we are doomed to watch it.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> I will be disappointed if Bryan reigns is over after Sunday. Both men have been infinitely more interesting since they have started interacting with each other. I do have this fear that Bryan will be a victim of a Great White attack and Wrestlemania will be a Sheamus/Bryan rewind. fpalm


This feud and match was always been either set up to get either a triple threat for WM 31 (Lesnar jumps both on Sunday and the match ends in a DQ) or For WWE to get Bryan to get a top quality match out of Reigns and for him to hold Reign's hand up in the end so WWE can say "look Bryan loves him so can you", I'm going with the second one.

I have a feeling he's been set up to get a heel Sheamus over for Reigns to battle after WM and after Rollins feuds with him. so I wouldn't be surprised if Bryan is been used to get some heat on Sheamus and make him look strong again. Then Bryan to have some useless mid card feuds for the rest of the year then to turn heel sometime next year. That's just my feeling.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

To be fair though, Sheamus is probably one of the best big man power wrestlers to ever be in a WWE ring and Bryan/Sheamus have great chemistry with one another. That said, it's not a Mania feud suitable for Bryan at this point on his rise, and should rather be one his first title defences after winning the title over Lesnar.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

:ti ACP you're a funny guy. And so are some of you other people :lol

Trying to insinuate that the crowds don't give a crap about Reigns. fpalm. I mean, maybe some people don't, I don't don't that. I'm sure there are people who don't care for Cena, Bryan, Ziggler, etc. But not at the level you're trying to pass of for Reigns. 

News flash. On Monday, he came out twice. Usually when the crowd sees a guy more than once for the night, the crowd is not wowed by a repeat entrance. Coupled with the fact that it was at the end of the night. Even those yes chants when Daniel Bryan came out were pretty weak.

Stop reaching.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

cookiepuss said:


> :
> Stop reaching.



Stop giving us the reach around, cookiepuss.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

THANOS said:


> To be fair though, Sheamus is probably one of the best big man power wrestlers to ever be in a WWE ring and Bryan/Sheamus have great chemistry with one another. That said, it's not a Mania feud suitable for Bryan at this point on his rise, and should rather be one his first title defences after winning the title over Lesnar.


I see then using Bryan to get some heat on Sheamus, by screwing him out of the WM main event then have Sheamus win at WM cleanly (they will throw some win for Bryan at the next PPV but still having Shemaus look strong). They need more heels for Reigns to fight agaisn't over time especially ones who can work.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

cookiepuss said:


> :ti ACP you're a funny guy. And so are some of you other people :lol
> 
> Trying to insinuate that the crowds don't give a crap about Reigns. fpalm. I mean, maybe some people don't, I don't don't that. I'm sure there are people who don't care for Cena, Bryan, Ziggler, etc. But not at the level you're trying to pass of for Reigns.
> 
> ...


When did I say crowds as we stand right now don't give a crap about Reigns? I said it is starting to look like it is heading in that direction, and I said for only half or whatever portion you want to use in your head, that do not like Reigns.

I am not trying to insinuate anything just giving my opinion on what I see/hear. You want to have a different opinion of where things are headed fine with me, but your opinion is just as biased and clouded as the people who hate Reigns, which is fine you are a fan of the guy.

My point is here, when The Reigns defenders start throwing out, hey listen less boos!, that is not necessarily a good thing.


----------



## CoolestDude (Dec 11, 2014)

If reigns wins (likely imo) then I would rather see rollins cost bryan than shemus. 

I really do NOT want to see rollins/ziggler and bryan/shemus.

Rollins and Bryan should be above ziggler/shemus by now. I really find both ziggler and shemus actively boring.

But a rollins/bryan feud would be fitting for both guys and would be exciting. It would be a top of the card feud. Feuding with ziggler and shemus is mid card and nobody will care about it


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

CoolestDude said:


> If reigns wins (likely imo) then I would rather see rollins cost bryan than shemus.
> 
> I really do NOT want to see rollins/ziggler and bryan/shemus.
> 
> ...


I do agree with Ziggler been such a mid card match, but I think they want to use Bryan to get Sheamus over as a legit threat to Reigns down the line sadly. He needs rebuilding so who better to do to turn heel on then with Bryan. I'm not happy with it cause Bryan needs that win back over Sheamus (he probably get it on Raw or the next PPV) but I have no doubt that if he does feud with Sheamus then its to get Sheamus over. Simple as.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> When did I say crowds as we stand right now don't give a crap about Reigns? I said it is starting to look like it is heading in that direction, and I said for only half or whatever portion you want to use in your head, that do not like Reigns.
> 
> I am not trying to insinuate anything just giving my opinion on what I see/hear. You want to have a different opinion of where things are headed fine with me, but your opinion is just as biased and clouded as the people who hate Reigns, which is fine you are a fan of the guy.
> 
> My point is here, when The Reigns defenders start throwing out, hey listen less boos!, that is not necessarily a good thing.


First of all, there's no way my opinion of Reigns is as biased or "clouded" as Reigns haters. Reigns is my favorite wrestler on the roster right now, but I don't have a problem calling things like I see them. That's a pretty crazy claim to throw out, but it really doesn't matter to me. Sorry to tell you. And like I said, I don't mind telling the truth, but I also don't mind calling out nonsense when I see it. 

Reigns happened to get a lukewarm reaction when he came out for a second time on Monday. And all of a sudden, crowds are "not caring"? It's happened to everyone. Cena, Bryan, Orton, are not immune to this. Anyone that comes out more than once and has to do so again at the end of the show usually gets a much less reaction that before.

And so what if "Reigns defenders" are saying there are less boos? It's not a lie. Is that a bad thing? I mean, you seem so quick to want to disprove that theory to try to strengthen the haters argument. 

I mean, I don't care that you dislike Reigns. Hey, if you do, you should embrace it! It's better than being passive aggressive or pretending to be neutral.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

cookiepuss said:


> First of all, there's no way my opinion of Reigns is as biased or "clouded" as Reigns haters. Reigns is my favorite wrestler on the roster right now, but I don't have a problem calling things like I see them. That's a pretty crazy claim to throw out, but it really doesn't matter to me. Sorry to tell you. And like I said, I don't mind telling the truth, but I also don't mind calling out nonsense when I see it.
> 
> Reigns happened to get a lukewarm reaction when he came out for a second time on Monday. And all of a sudden, crowds are "not caring"? It's happened to everyone. Cena, Bryan, Orton, are not immune to this. Anyone that comes out more than once and has to do it at the end of the show usually gets a much less reaction that before.
> 
> ...


You can think whatever you want about me as well, but I am not pretending to be anything. I don't even dislike Reigns, and my opinion and statements are not even based on Reigns 2nd entrance from this past weeks Raw, which you seem to be so fixated on for some reason, I haven't even used that instance once to support my opinion, b/c I know that is why the crowd was dead for that entrance.

As for the less boos of course that is true, Reigns was never going to get as many boos as he got at The Rumble in front of 99% of Raw crowds, all my point is that just not getting the boos isn't necessarily this great thing that they want it to be. IS it a bad thing, maybe not, but if it is due to the people that were/would've boo'd just not caring now, it is not a good thing either. 

Like I said you want to have a different opinion and look at things different fine. You want to think I am pretending to be something fine. And you can keep thinking you are calling things at face value and not biased at all as well.

As for the feud, I am really enjoying the Bryan/Reigns feud, and it has been a great things for Reigns, and IF it ends wit it being Reigns/Lesnar one on one at Mania Reigns will be fine through that b/c with Brock the people that don't like Reigns still will care about and want to be loud for Lensar/against Reigns. It is what happens after WM when Reigns is the champion and feuding with Rollins (who he has beaten clean multiple times already), Big Show again, Kane again, or the other heels on the roster that the people who don't like Reigns don't care about enough to get invested in any of those feuds, that is when the issues may start.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> You can think whatever you want about me as well, but I am not pretending to be anything. I don't even dislike Reigns, and my opinion and statements are not even based on Reigns 2nd entrance from this past weeks Raw, which you seem to be so fixated on for some reason, I haven't even used that instance once to support my opinion, b/c I know that is why the crowd was dead for that entrance.
> 
> Like I said you want to have a different opinion and look at things different fine. You want to think I am pretending to be something fine. *And you can keep thinking you are calling things at face value and not biased at all as well.*


You bet

:saul


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

Isn't it funny how the fans and haters are both watching the same show yet seeing and hearing different things. Perception is reality I guess.


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

DJHJR86 said:


> He sucks. That's pretty much it.


Truth be told Lesnar should hand over the WWE belt to Beyonce.


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

Wasn't the best week in crowd reaction for Reigns...fans were kind of silent and being indifferent on Smackdown. They didn't even pump up the crowd for him. You could hear slight Daniel Bryan vs female Let's go Roman chants for awhile...Sunday will be a sight to see. The arrogance of Stephanie McMahon on full display.


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

looper007 said:


> I do agree with Ziggler been such a mid card match, but I think they want to use Bryan to get Sheamus over as a legit threat to Reigns down the line sadly. He needs rebuilding so who better to do to turn heel on then with Bryan. I'm not happy with it cause Bryan needs that win back over Sheamus (he probably get it on Raw or the next PPV) but I have no doubt that if he does feud with Sheamus then its to get Sheamus over. Simple as.


If Daniel Bryan looks bad at WM 31 while Reigns and Cena come out looking like gods, I think it's gonna lead to a insane sight on Monday Night Raw.


----------



## Paladine (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: Bryan vs Reigns could be one of the greatest rivalries in history*

Nice post with the links to youtube videos. Forgot alot of this.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Bryan vs Reigns could be one of the greatest rivalries in history*

They are polar opposites which makes for a great rivalry sometimes. Rivalries like Flair/Steamboat, Bret/Shawn and Punk/Hardy worked because they were so different. NOT that Bryan/Reigns has the makings of those three but it could be a great rivalry. Bryan is the underdog indie darling who scratched and clawed his way to the top and doesn't have the prototypical look. Where as Reigns is the total opposite of that. 

I expect them to have a real feud at some point. I could see Reigns turning heel this summer and imagine if Rollins cashes in at Mania or shortly after. Holds the title until lets say Summerslam (preferably) or Night of Champions and drops it to Bryan. Then the next night on Raw Reigns cashes in and aligns himself with Heyman or the authority. Instant nuclear heat for Reigns.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Bryan vs Reigns could be one of the greatest rivalries in history*

Unfortunately, it feels like Vince actually doesn't _really _believe in rivalries. He's a short-term thinker still with a event-event / venue-venue mentality which was explained quite nicely by HHH in the podcast when he dismissed Reigns being booed as only a venue thing as opposed to accepting that it was bad booking overall. 

History/Past doesn't really matter until and unless it makes financial sense at the moment ... Forget about actual long-term story-telling. They'll bring up the past if they're re-booking two guys into a match, but it's not like they go into any meeting with any kind of past recollection. Even Russo at one point started booking show to show and not caring to go too in-depth into story-telling. 

It could eventually become a huge rivalry without the WWE making it into one (and then they'll pretend that that was the plan all along), but if you think anyone in the WWE is currently viewing Bryan vs Reigns as more than a one-off and not hoping that Bryan cools off after this match, then I'd have to say you really think way too highly of the WWE.


----------



## WWE-TNA-Fan (Feb 22, 2013)

You forgot to mention that Reigns was cheered at last year's Rumble because of Daniel Bryan not participating in it!


----------



## The.Great.One (May 5, 2014)

*Re: Bryan vs Reigns could be one of the greatest rivalries in history*

I forgot about all those previous matches as SHIELD, nice post - if they continue to book this rivalry as well as they have it could become one of the great rivalries in many years. 

Hopefully they continue to feud at some point in the summer maybe for the title


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

*Re: Bryan vs Reigns could be one of the greatest rivalries in history*

No.


----------



## Big Bird (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: Bryan vs Reigns could be one of the greatest rivalries in history*

Yeah. They create a pretty deep, stark dichotomy. That's where legendary feuds usually start. 

I'm more interested in a feud where they remain faces though.


----------



## McCringleberry (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: Bryan vs Reigns could be one of the greatest rivalries in history*



TheBOAT said:


> This feud has so much potential to be one of the all-time greats.


*IF* Reigns ups his work ethic and cardio. The Bryan/Reigns match in 2013 was bad. Reigns matches with Punk and Orton were bad. His latest matches have been average at best. Reigns needs to be above average, spectacular even if he is gonna be in an all time great feud with Bryan or the main event at Wrestlemania with Bork Laser.


----------



## coreysamson (Apr 26, 2014)

*Re: Bryan vs Reigns could be one of the greatest rivalries in history*



MachoMadness1988 said:


> They are polar opposites which makes for a great rivalry sometimes. Rivalries like Flair/Steamboat, Bret/Shawn and Punk/Hardy worked because they were so different. NOT that Bryan/Reigns has the makings of those three but it could be a great rivalry. Bryan is the underdog indie darling who scratched and clawed his way to the top and doesn't have the prototypical look. Where as Reigns is the total opposite of that.
> 
> I expect them to have a real feud at some point. I could see Reigns turning heel this summer and imagine if Rollins cashes in at Mania or shortly after. Holds the title until lets say Summerslam (preferably) or Night of Champions and drops it to Bryan. Then the next night on Raw Reigns cashes in and aligns himself with Heyman or the authority. Instant nuclear heat for Reigns.


Fully agreed man.

I feel like Bryan/Reigns, Ambrose/Rollins, and maybe Owens/Zayn will be the three greatest rivalvies of the next five years or so and could potentially be looked at in the same light as those rivalvies you mentioned.


----------



## coreysamson (Apr 26, 2014)

*Re: Bryan vs Reigns could be one of the greatest rivalries in WWE history*



WWE-TNA-Fan said:


> You forgot to mention that Reigns was cheered at last year's Rumble because of Daniel Bryan not participating in it!


But I thought that was more of "better Reigns than Batista" than them wanting Reigns winning in spite of Bryan


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Bryan vs Reigns could be one of the greatest rivalries in history*



MachoMadness1988 said:


> I expect them to have a real feud at some point. I could see Reigns turning heel this summer and imagine if Rollins cashes in at Mania or shortly after. Holds the title until lets say Summerslam (preferably) or Night of Champions and drops it to Bryan. Then the next night on Raw Reigns cashes in and aligns himself with Heyman or the authority. Instant nuclear heat for Reigns.


If they're booking this proper.. it should be Bryan that's turning heel, preferably while creating a faction(Brass Ring Club?) that drops ten tons of shit all over Reigns up until SummerSlam, when Reigns starts to bring everything together and finds ways to win.

But if they really want him to get over, he needs to be driven down so that when he springs up it'll resonate.

Mindless morons want to turn him heel. Primarily out of spite knowing full well it will likely destroy the character.. but that's ok.. because that'll help the guy they do mark for get over as the top face.

But remember that they're going to want Cena V Reigns for the torch match at WM32. Any idea of him going heel is probably a non-starter with the promotion itself. Their entire slate this year is going to be getting Reigns to the point where Cena V Reigns as a torch match isn't laughed out of the room. Everything else will be in service of that.


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

*Re: Bryan vs Reigns could be one of the greatest rivalries in WWE history*

I wish you would stop trying to make that mediocre feud happen , in two months everybody will have forgotten about it


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

*Re: Bryan vs Reigns could be one of the greatest rivalries in WWE history*

Hopefully it's just one of a combination of great possible feuds for the next 5 years 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Bryan vs Reigns could be one of the greatest rivalries in WWE history*

I dont share your optimism OP because while I have enjoyed the feud thus far, it is a big leap to one of the greatest rivalries in WWE History, If it does,indeed, happen it would be great news. A rivalry implies to me that it isnt a one sided squash so maybe Bryan could win some of the matches.


----------



## 619Animal (Oct 20, 2007)

*Daniel Bryan/Roman Reigns confrontations*

I don't know about the rest of you but this is very entertaining to say the least, I like story here and that brawl was nice, the crowd was very into it and I think this is good direction for both men. I liked the bit where Daniel Bryan says to Roman, "YOU were on the floor the entiiire time" I couldn't help but laugh at that. Which star are you guys pulling for to come out of this feud to go on a face Lesnar at WM?


----------



## TheBOAT (Oct 28, 2014)

*Re: Bryan vs Reigns could be one of the greatest rivalries in WWE history*



IDONTSHIV said:


> I dont share your optimism OP because while I have enjoyed the feud thus far, it is a big leap to one of the greatest rivalries in WWE History, If it does,indeed, happen it would be great news. A rivalry implies to me that it isnt a one sided squash so *maybe Bryan could win some of the matches*.


Starting with this Sunday


----------



## Krul (Oct 29, 2014)

*Re: Bryan vs Reigns could be one of the greatest rivalries in WWE history*

These guys are going to tear the house down on Sunday night, I have no doubts.


----------



## cocaineblues (Jan 29, 2015)

*Re: Bryan vs Reigns could be one of the greatest rivalries in WWE history*

It will only be a great rivalry IF you're a Reigns fan. Because i guarantee you, Bryan will end up on the wrong end of things. Beleee dat!


----------



## freezingtsmoove (Jul 4, 2014)

*Re: Bryan vs Reigns could be one of the greatest rivalries in WWE history*

Polar opposites with large fan bases. Where have we seen that before.... Rock vs SC

Great feud


----------



## cocaineblues (Jan 29, 2015)

*Re: Bryan vs Reigns could be one of the greatest rivalries in WWE history*



freezingtsmoove said:


> Polar opposites with large fan bases. Where have we seen that before.... Rock vs SC
> 
> Great feud


Reigns has a large fan base? :ha


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: Bryan vs Reigns could be one of the greatest rivalries in WWE history*

I don't see it being one of the greatest rivalries because neither guy can really kill it on the mic to bring it to that next level. That being said, it's a fun feud and I hope it continues after Fastlane.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: Bryan vs Reigns could be one of the greatest rivalries in WWE history*

I don't want a screwy finish at Fast Lane, but then again I can't see how they can continue the feud if one goes over the other clean. But I'd love for the feud to continue.


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

DJHJR86 said:


> I don't want a screwy finish at Fast Lane, but then again I can't see how they can continue the feud if one goes over the other clean. But I'd love for the feud to continue.


Rock-Austin is considered a great feud yet they were kept away from each other a lot. DX PPV Mania 15, Backlash then 17 then 19...yeah they had tag matches together and against but every feud doesnt have to have them fighting every week or PPV. They could go Fastlane, Summerslam next year, etc.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

No way they end this feud sunday. I expect fuckery. 

Maybe Brock runs in to beat everyone up, but Reigns and Bryan work together to turn the tables on him.

Edit: I noticed some people saying that this has the same feel as Austin vs Rock. I know we'll get heat for this, but I agree 100%. They are so fucking different, but they still look like legit rivals to each other. This has the potential to be a Mania closing match next year.


----------



## freezingtsmoove (Jul 4, 2014)

*Re: Bryan vs Reigns could be one of the greatest rivalries in WWE history*



cocaineblues said:


> Reigns has a large fan base? :ha


Reigns official facebook page has more followers in one year than Bryans has in 4 years...

Facebook is IWC too


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Bryan vs Reigns could be one of the greatest rivalries in WWE history*



cocaineblues said:


> Reigns has a large fan base? :ha


He does with casuals and on this forum.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

LKRocks said:


> No way they end this feud sunday. I expect fuckery.
> 
> Maybe Brock runs in to beat everyone up, but Reigns and Bryan work together to turn the tables on him.
> 
> Edit: I noticed some people saying that this has the same feel as Austin vs Rock. I know we'll get heat for this, but I agree 100%. They are so fucking different, but they still look like legit rivals to each other. This has the potential to be a Mania closing match next year.


Same.

This isn't even the inner Bryan mark in me speaking, I expect fuckery and I expect it to be a Triple Threat at Mania.


----------

